# FNAC GARANTIE ECHANGE A NEUF ?



## dwydyer (5 Mai 2010)

Comme vous l'aurez deviné je suis extrêmement déçu du service après vente de la Fnac.

Le 31 octobre dernier, je me suis offert le nouveau macbook blanc à 899   à la Fnac de Herblay en région parisienne. J'avais également voulu acheter la garantie Applecare pour ma tranquillité, mais j'ai suivi les conseils du vendeur qui m'a vanté la garantie Fnac qui disait il, que le service Fnac était bien supérieur à celui de Apple care et blablabla..... j'ai donc payé le prix de 249 pour cette garantie Fnac échange à neuf pendant 3 ans en lieu et place de l'Apple care.

Or voici qu'hier je découvrais deux fissures de 1cm de part et d'autre au niveau de la charnière sur l'arrière de l'écran (coté extérieur), j'ai donc appelé le service "échange à neuf" SPD / FNAC 
qui m'a demandé de me rendre au magasin de Herblay ou j'ai acheté le macbook pour procéder à l'échange, en prétextant que ce défaut sera pris en charge par le dit magasin mais pas par le service "échange à neuf".
Lorsque que je me suis rendu au magasin FNAC, je me suis entendu dire par le préposé que la réparation Fnac via Apple sera à mes frais. Et cerise sur le gâteau  la garantie échange à neuf payée 250  lors de mon achat prendra fin immédiatement du fait d'une réparation autre que celle approuvée par SPB/FNAC  !!!
Je n'ose croire à une pareille supercherie, j'éprouve le sentiment que SPB/Fnac m'a arnaqué de 250 pour une garantie qu'ils n'assument pas !
Une chose est sûre, je ne me laisserai pas faire
J'ai dit et vous remercie.


----------



## twinworld (5 Mai 2010)

bonne chance en tout cas !! et courage !


----------



## TiteLine (5 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

C'est tout simplement consternant ... Effectivement, je ne laisserais pas tomber ...

En revanche, si ils refusent de te le remplacer , tu n'es absolument pas obligé de passer par eux pour la réparation. La garantie Apple d'un an doit toujours être valable ... et c'est Apple qu'il faut contacter pour savoir où déposer ta machine ... mais en dernier recours. 

Retour d'expérience intéressant en ce qui concerne cet garantie échange à neuf ... je l'avais prise pour mon premier iMac


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

j'allais dire pareil qu'erin, la premiere année tu peux l'emmener chez un Apple reseller pour réparation!

par contre tu es tombé sur un mec de la fnac un peu con, car assurance ou pas, ce n'est pas de l'usure, donc assurance ou pas il se doit de le changer (enfin la coque)

si l'APR prend en compte la reparation revient à la FNAC en lui montrant le recu d'apple...

ils te disent que c'est mieux toussa toussa, c'est clair que non, mais je pense que les vendeurs doivent avoir une prime sur ces assurances car parfois ils abusent pour nous faire prendre l'assurance SPB, comme quoi c'est plus rapide etc etc (vu qu'ils passent la machine à Apple je vois pas comment c'est plus rapide)


bonne chance qd même


----------



## David_b (5 Mai 2010)

Et on se demande pourquoi je n'achète même plus un CD vierge à FNAC...

Toute ma sympathie, et bon courage: faut insister, à forcer de les emm*rder, tu devrais obtenir ce à quoi tu as droit.


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

attention les assurances sont rodés à ces pratiques et des personnes qui les emm**dent tous les jours ils sont habitués...
ils promettent la lune avant que tu ais signé, et après ils te disent de lire l'alinéa ecrit en police 3 au bas de la page! 

comme David je n'achete plus à la fnac pour bien des raisons (enfin la magic mouse j'ai bien dû être obligé car personne l'avait  a part eux)


----------



## dwydyer (5 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir Twinworld, Enrin, Gildas,

Merci pour vos commentaires, je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment Fnac / SPB n'assume pas sa responsabilité en tant qu'assureur. Ils prétendent de pas intervenir pour l'échange à neuf et de plus si l'engin est réparé même par Apple, la garantie saute ! C'est osé quand même de répondre ça pour avoir encaissé près du tiers de la valeur de l'appareil pour me "garantir" la sérénité ! 
Enfin, je reviendrai sur ce fil dès qu'il y aura de nouveaux événements.


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mai 2010)

Accessoirement tu as AUSSI l'AppleCare vu que ça date d'octobre. Tu n'as donc pas besoin d'eux. A priori Apple te le prend en charge.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------

Ils te font donc payer 250 euros la garantie Apple que tu as déjà ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h25 ----------

Et j'imagine en plus lent. ...


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

la reparation fait partie de ce qu'ils proposent dans cette assurance mais durant 3 ans tu es assuré pour le vol ce que l'apple care ne fait pas donc en theorie c'est pas si bete!


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mai 2010)

C'est le seul avantage ... Par contre ils sont très en-dessous de l'Apple Care pour tout le reste...


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mai 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Accessoirement tu as AUSSI l'AppleCare vu que ça date d'octobre. Tu n'as donc pas besoin d'eux. A priori Apple te le prend en charge.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------
> 
> ...



Attention, AppleCare est une extension de garantie de 2 ans. Ce n'est donc pas la garantie de base d'1 an. En fait initialement dwydyer voulait prendre justement AppleCare, mais la Fnac a réussi à lui vendre leur assurance à la place.


----------



## iyeka (6 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> la reparation fait partie de ce qu'ils proposent dans cette assurance mais durant 3 ans tu es assuré pour le vol ce que l'apple care ne fait pas donc en theorie c'est pas si bete!



Non, non, ce n'est pas le cas de la garantie échange à neuf de la Fnac. L'assurance est encore indépendante et est facturé dans les 250&#8364; pour 2 ans.

Il me semble important de ne pas confondre extension de garantie et assurance.

Les garanties Fnac pour Apple, c'est une "arnaque" marketing, d'une part par cet échange à neuf qui trompe facilement les ménages quelconque qui achètent un Mac. D'autre part par leur simple extension de garantie, qui pour le MBP13" est supérieure à l'APP pour le même cadrage de garantie, c'est affligeant!

Le problème donc, dans ce cas, il va falloir qu'Apple reconnaisse le défaut de fabrication, car forcément ils vont avancer que le MB a subit un choc, mais - arretez moi si je me trompe - c'est au vendeur de prouver qu'il y a eu choc.

Bon courage, faut rien laché!
++


----------



## Le docteur (6 Mai 2010)

J'ai tendance à parler "d'AppleCare" pour la garantie initiale, parce que les deux sont identiques avec une durée supérieure (trois ans et support téléphone allongé) du côté de l'AppleCare au sens strict du terme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------

Je me souviens qu'on a (bien sûr) essayé de me reflier ça. Je les ai laissé s'enfoncer pour voir jusqu'où ils iraient.
1. J'étais garanti par la Fnac au départ.
2. L'extension de garantie me permettait ce théorique échange (très théorique). On me _pouvait_ me prêter une machine pendant l'immobilisation de la mienne - notez le conditionnel. Je demande quelle machine : un PC, bien sûr.
3. L'extension de garantie me donnait l'immense privilège d'être dépanné en (théoriquement, j'ai réalise dans la suite de la conversation que ça semblait très théorique et encore au conditionnel) en 15 jours.

Or : 
Exemple d'un problème que j'ai eu avec une machine - Mon PowerBook a dû subir une réparation (hors garantie, c'est vrai). Je l'ai emmené dans un centre agrée Apple : réparé en une petite semaine, et c'était théoriquement lent parce que je n'avais pas acheté la machine chez eux.

Bref ! Quand on achète une machine à la Fnac :
1. Ne JAMAIS mener la machine chez eux en cas de problème, qu'elle soit sous garantie ou pas. Apple et ses partenaires sont infiniment plus rapides. 
2. Ne JAMAIS leur prendre leur garantie qui au mieux sert de relai à Apple avec allongement (énorme) des délais et zéro transparence à la clé. 
*
Et bien se rappeler : TOUTES LES MACHINES APPLE SONT GARANTIES UN AN... PAR APPLE... qui est le meilleur interlocuteur que vous pouvez trouver. *

Le scandale c'est leur tendance à dire qu'ils font mieux qu'Apple alors qu'ils sont en-dessous et apparemment ne tiennent même pas parole sur les quelques points où ils seraient censé être au-dessus. 
Pensez au coup des zéro pixels mort : ça arrive souvent (pas toujours, c'est vrai) au tout début de l'utilisation de la machine, or Apple reprend une machine sans discuter pendant ... quinze jours, si je ne m'abuse...


A la limite, j'aurais davantage confiance en D...Y

Un coup de fil à Apple peut parfois nous donner un interlocuteur conciliant si on est poli, de bonne foi  mais assez ferme.

Le seul avantage d'un achat à  la Fnac, c'est qu'il font parfois des crédit assez intéressant pour les adhérents (j'ai déjà vu du taux zéro sur de très courtes périodes).


----------



## furaton (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis allé à la FNAC à Paris en fin de semaine dernière pour prendre des renseignements sur l'Imac 21,5''. Le vendeur m'a expliqué que l'Imac chauffait beaucoup, qu'il n'y avait pas de place à l'intérieur pour le ventiler en qu'en conséquence il y avait beaucoup de cartes mères et de disque durs qui grillaient, et beaucoup de retours sur cet appareil. Il m'a donc fortement recommandé l'assurance FNAC à 399 Eur. pour ne pas rester avec un appareil en panne sur les bras, selon ses propres termes et être tranquille pendant 3 ans.
Le mieux, c'est qu'il m'a dit que sur les MacBook il y avait un très gros ventilateur qui soufflait beaucoup d'air, qu'il y avait de la place à l'intérieur pour la ventilation, contrairement aux Imac, et qu'eux n'avaient pas de problèmes. Là, j'ai bien senti qu'il se foutait de ma gueule et je suis parti aussitôt en me disant que je n'achèterai jamais là-bas !


----------



## TiteLine (6 Mai 2010)

Néanmoins, avant d'apporter le MacBook dans un centre agréé Apple, je tenterais toutefois l'échange ... ou alors, le remboursement de cette garantie. Cela te permettrait ensuite de prendre un AppleCare si tu le souhaites.

Je demanderais à parler à un responsable car là, franchement, je suis sidérée par la réponse de la FNAC. Que la garantie saute à cause d'une chute ou d'une mauvaise utilisation, je peux le comprendre mais là ... 


J'ai pas mal acheté dans cette enseigne, j'ai toujours été bien renseignée mais j'avoue ne jamais avoir eu recours au SAV.


----------



## gildas1 (6 Mai 2010)

+1 avec le docteur!


c'est affligeant ce que les vendeurs peuvent dire pour arriver à leur fin!

Il y a une Fnac à toulouse (fnac micro à jeanne d'arc) où les vendeurs (enfin le speciaiste apple) est de bonne foi et il sait de quoi il parle...

Qd je me suis fait voler mon MB noir, c'est vers lui que je suis allé pour savoir comment remplir les documents et il m'a dit que c'etait la meilleure chose qui me soit arrivé en tant que titulaire de cette assurance!

dans le sens que dans un vol, ils ne peuvent nier les faits, le MB n'est plus là, bien qu'ils se rattrapent sur la proposition des modeles de remplacement (et là ils font fort parfois)

Pour moi la fnac c'est interessant (comme l'indique le docteur) à cause de leurs credits à 0  parfois!

Sinon je prefere amplement Darty, qui eux sont plus cool (enfin sur toulouse):

disque dur externe mort: remboursement tout simplement (durée de la discution 5 mins!), j'avais utilisé le dur plus de 8 mois! Et ils ne l'ont meme pas essayer pour voir de quels problemes il sagissait 

Achat d'une TV Sony à 2000 (de la belle TV à ce montant), en leur faisant savoir que le magasin d'a cote le faisait à 200  de moins, sans discuter passage de la TV à 200 de moins que le prix affiché plus divers accessoires pour un montant de 100 en cadeau... 
et livraison 2 jours après à domicile pour 0  de plus (avec installation)
et ceci à Noel!
Donc pour moi c'est Darty si je ne trouve pas moins cher sur le net! 

La Fnac a chuté dans mon estime sur de nbreux points! 

Puis le fait qu'aucunes options sur mac est possible cela limite bcp de choses!


ps: DArty a une garantie / assurance similaire, je n'ai pas demander ce qu'elle octroyait mais ce serait pas mal de la comparer!

ps2/ SPB est une filialle de la Fnac si je ne m'abuse


----------



## Le docteur (6 Mai 2010)

furaton a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je suis allé à la FNAC à Paris en fin de semaine dernière pour prendre des renseignements sur l'Imac 21,5''. Le vendeur m'a expliqué que l'Imac chauffait beaucoup, qu'il n'y avait pas de place à l'intérieur pour le ventiler en qu'en conséquence il y avait beaucoup de cartes mères et de disque durs qui grillaient, et beaucoup de retours sur cet appareil. Il m'a donc fortement recommandé l'assurance FNAC à 399 Eur. pour ne pas rester avec un appareil en panne sur les bras, selon ses propres termes et être tranquille pendant 3 ans.
> Le mieux, c'est qu'il m'a dit que sur les MacBook il y avait un très gros ventilateur qui soufflait beaucoup d'air, qu'il y avait de la place à l'intérieur pour la ventilation, contrairement aux Imac, et qu'eux n'avaient pas de problèmes. Là, j'ai bien senti qu'il se foutait de ma gueule et je suis parti aussitôt en me disant que je n'achèterai jamais là-bas !



Gonflé ! Ils osent tout pour caser leur truc !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------

Effectivement le concept de "machine équivalente" laisse la porte ouverte à de nombreuses interprétations.
Présenté par les vendeurs (je crois me rappeler avoir entendu ça dans la bouche d'un vendeur Darty) ça donne : si on n'a plus l'ancien modèle on vous donne le nouveau.
Maintenant voir les pratiques selon les enseignes. Imaginez un truc du genre : le HP, là c'est un core2duo avec 4GO de RAM, c'est donc l'équivalent de votre Mac ...:afraid:


----------



## itako (6 Mai 2010)

Dommage pour toi, tu tes effectivement fais entubé, qu'elle bande de salopard, bon pour rendre des appareils sous garantie 3 mois après sans changement ça ils savent faire par contre 

Bonne chance en tout cas


----------



## gildas1 (6 Mai 2010)

il aurait fallu le conftronter à des images des Macbooks et Imacs vue de l'interieur (dispo sur le web), j'ai tjrs adoré voir la tête des personnes qui essayent de se foutre de moi qd ils découvrent que j'avais déjà penser à la question 

ps: là où cela peut être interessant dans les fnacs ceux sont les ordi d'expo qui parfois cumulent de belles ristournes, mais c'est pour ceux qui souhaitent un mac à bas prix car il faut s'accomoder du fait que pleins de petites mains ont trafiquouiller l'ordinateur! 


pour la mise à dispo d'un ordi equivalent, ils m'ont proposés 2 PCs bas de gamme (en me disant qu'ils me faisaient une fleur car l'ecran etait plus grand de 2"), le troisieme etait un macbook blanc, sachant que j'avais acheté un macbook noir et pour ceux qui se souviennent le tarif entre les 2 etaient assez important !!!
donc dans l'histoire je me suis fait avoir de 300&#8364; voir plus

là où c'est interessant on n'est pas tenu d'acheter les ordis proposés on peux rajouter et prendre autre chose, donc si vous vous etes fait voler un macbook blanc et que maintenant vous souhaitez un mac pro c'est possible il faut juste rajouter la difference, donc c'est un moindre mal!!!
par contre faut etre patient!!! de 2 à 3 semaines pour le remboursement!
pour ceux qui ont fait un gros investissement lors de l'achat de l'ordi, je les vois mal resortir la meme somme pour l'achat du second ordi et attendre le remboursement de ce dernier!!!
(je pense que cela doit jouer en faveur de l'assurance! car il y a une date limite pour profiter de cet echange!)
il aurait ete si simple de choisir une fnac et faire valoir le fait de choisir un ordi et de ne rajouter que la difference!


----------



## iyeka (7 Mai 2010)

Au risque de me répéter, ce que la Fnac pousse à acheter c'est l'extension de garantie rechange à neuf, ce n'est pas une assurance!
L'assurance est un autre produit, mais, à leur décharge, qui n'est pas outrageusement proposé.
Garantie = couverture des défauts de fabrication ou panne dans une utilisation "normale"
Assurance = couverture contre casse et vol

Pour info, un vendeur antipathique de la Fnac de Grenoble n'a pas eu peur de m'annoncer que le taux de retour sur les MBP était de 30%... histoire de vendre un peu mieux son extension de mer**.


----------



## gildas1 (7 Mai 2010)

ouep c'est vrai qu'il y a eu confusion 

mais bon garantie ou assurance = même combat


----------



## dwydyer (7 Mai 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Néanmoins, avant d'apporter le MacBook dans un centre agréé Apple, je tenterais toutefois l'échange ... ou alors, le remboursement de cette garantie. Cela te permettrait ensuite de prendre un AppleCare si tu le souhaites.
> 
> Je demanderais à parler à un responsable car là, franchement, je suis sidérée par la réponse de la FNAC. Que la garantie saute à cause d'une chute ou d'une mauvaise utilisation, je peux le comprendre mais là ...
> 
> ...



Bonjour Enrin, bonjour tout le monde,

je vais demander le remboursement de cette garantie puisque qu'elle n'assume rien, par contre c'est râpé pour prendre un apple care puisque maintenant mon MB à 6 mois. Merci la Fnac !!


----------



## shaoling (7 Mai 2010)

On n'a pas un an pour prendre l'AppleCare?


----------



## Sylvain_ain (7 Mai 2010)

Eh ben ça donne envie d'aller à la Fnac tout ça.

Ce qui me laisse vraiment sur le fondement, c'est qu'ils n'hésitent pas à dire qu'ils vendent de la merde histoire de fourguer leur garantie. Faut quand même oser !


----------



## dwydyer (7 Mai 2010)

shaoling a dit:


> On n'a pas un an pour prendre l'AppleCare?



Il me semble que la possibilité de prende l'Apple care est limité à 3mois.

Quelqu'un peut il me renseigner le n° de téléphone du sav de Mac ?


----------



## David_b (7 Mai 2010)

dwydyer a dit:


> Il me semble que la possibilité de prende l'Apple care est limité à 3mois.


non: 1 an


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mai 2010)

J'aime bien le coup du PC de 15' considéré comme supérieur à un MacBook 13'. Argument typique PC qui omet le fait que les grands écrans sont très présents dans les bas de gamme.


----------



## gildas1 (7 Mai 2010)

si au moins on avait les ecrans à led de la qualité des macbook pro sur des pc 15" ce serait pas mal (enfin y a encore des progrès mais ce serait un bon debut)


qd on a l'occasion de toucher un pc moyen gamme, cela fait plastoc face à un macbook pro!

d'ailleur je vois pas en quoi l'on peut comparer un mbp avec un PC portable 

ps: aujourd'hui à Leclercarfourauchan de chez moi j'ai vu une pale imitiation du mac book air, c'etait HP je crois... bordel c'etait à chier mais tout pareil (mais de loin ) pas de lecteur ou graveur, les rebords très fins etc etc...

peut etre que SPB doit proposer cette daube sans nom à ceux qui se sont fait piquer leurs mac book air


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mai 2010)

L'apple care peut être souscrite jusqu'à la fin de la 1ere année d'achat:


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mai 2010)

iyeka a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter, ce que la Fnac pousse à acheter c'est l'extension de garantie rechange à neuf, ce n'est pas une assurance!
> L'assurance est un autre produit, mais, à leur décharge, qui n'est pas outrageusement proposé.
> Garantie = couverture des défauts de fabrication ou panne dans une utilisation "normale"
> Assurance = couverture contre casse et vol



Ce n'est pas aussi évident...  contrat Garantie Fnac. Il parle à plusieurs reprises " Titulaire de lassurance" même si s'appelle "Garantie Fnac..."


----------



## dwydyer (7 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> ps: aujourd'hui à Leclercarfourauchan de chez moi j'ai vu une pale imitiation du mac book air, c'etait HP je crois... bordel c'etait à chier mais tout pareil (mais de loin ) pas de lecteur ou graveur, les rebords très fins etc etc...
> 
> peut etre que SPB doit proposer cette daube sans nom à ceux qui se sont fait piquer leurs mac book air


----------



## gildas1 (7 Mai 2010)

j'ai posté ceci sur le ton de la plaisanterie mais à y réfléchir!!!  Ce serait fort probable


----------



## dwydyer (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 
je reviens sur le fil pour vous conter les news, je me suis rendu à l'Apple store du Louvre ou mon MB fut pris en charge, le voilà donc tout neuf avec un nouvel écran. La réparation n'a pris que quelques jours et l'attente à l'Apple store fut très longue, mais qu'importe.

Quant cette assurance bidon que vend la FNAC pour SPB / FINAREF, j'ai mis un terme à ce contrat d'arnaque sous forme d'un recommandé. Je reste sans nouvelle pourtant de cette société qui ne daigne même pas répondre au courrier et tarde à me rembourser la différence de 250  versés pour cette pseudo assurance. SPB s'abroge d'ailleurs le droit de conserver une année d'assurance pour rupture de contrat, Un comble quand on apprend que la garantie SPB est dissolue si un appareil sous garantie tombe en panne et est réparé même par le constructeur !
Si ça c'est pas du vol ?

Bonne journée


----------



## laf (31 Mai 2010)

Tu peux leur renvoyer un nouveau recommandé avec mise en demeure de 15 jours pour le remboursement. Faute de quoi, tu leur précises que ton prochain courrier sera pour les informer du lancement d'une procédure judiciaire devant le juge de proximité avec copie à 60 millions de consommateurs + que choisir et la DGCCRF.

En général, ils aiment pas trop le juge de proximité car pas besoin d'avocat pour toi, donc pas de frais et surtout, s'ils perdent, pas d'appel possible. Et sur un cas comme ça, avec des preuves de ce qui t'es arrivé, je le vois mal te donner tort.

Il y a fort à parier qu'ils ne tentent pas le coup, mais il faut être extrêmement déterminé dans le style de ta lettre, qu'ils estiment avoir affaire à un qui ne lâchera rien.

Bon courage!


----------



## dwydyer (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour laf,
Je viens de téléphoner à SPB qui renvoie la balle sur Fnac et vice versa.
Ils ont bien reçu mon courrier qui n'était pas dans le bon service pour le remboursement.(sic)
Ils m'ont dit faire suivre le dossier de remboursement tout en ponctionnant bien évidemment un tiers du montant de la somme totale pour rupture de contrat !

Donc pour la coquette somme de 80 et quelques euro, j'aurai au moins appris que je n'achèterai plus rien à la FNAC ni de faire assurer quoi que ce soit auprès de SPB - FINAREF /FNAC.


----------



## laf (31 Mai 2010)

A mon avis, tu devrais tout tenter pour récupérer tes 80. Pour moi, ce n'est pas une rupture du contrat unilatérale de ton fait mais suite à tromperie évidente sur le contenu dudit contrat. Tu demandes remboursement non pas parce que tu as changé d'avis mais parce que, manifestement, la FNAC ne le respecte pas.

Bien entendu, relis calmement tous les petits alinéas car si tu as signé et qu'il est écrit en tout petit qu'en fait, t'étais pas couvert, là c'est mort même si c'est dégueulasse.


----------



## PO_ (2 Juin 2010)

Prendre contact le plus rapidement possible avec la DGCCRF. Je ne suis même pas sûr que l'annulation de la garantie en cas de réparation *par le fabricant de l'appareil* soit légale.

J'ai eu affaire à la DGCCRF, suite à une plainte déposée par un de mes clients, et je dois dire qu'ils sont absolument à l'écoute. Dans le cas exposé, il y a franchement de quoi les intéresser ...


----------



## vendeur.info.fnac (26 Juillet 2010)

iyeka a dit:


> Non, non, ce n'est pas le cas de la garantie échange à neuf de la Fnac. L'assurance est encore indépendante et est facturé dans les 250&#8364; pour 2 ans.
> 
> Il me semble important de ne pas confondre extension de garantie et assurance.
> 
> ...





dwydyer a dit:


> Comme vous l'aurez deviné je suis extrêmement déçu du service après vente de la Fnac.
> 
> Le 31 octobre dernier, je me suis offert le nouveau macbook blanc à 899 &#8364;  à la Fnac de Herblay en région parisienne. J'avais également voulu acheter la garantie Applecare pour ma tranquillité, mais j'ai suivi les conseils du vendeur qui m'a vanté la garantie Fnac qui disait il, que le service Fnac était bien supérieur à celui de Apple care et blablabla..... j'ai donc payé le prix de 249&#8364; pour cette garantie Fnac échange à neuf pendant 3 ans en lieu et place de l'Apple care.
> 
> ...




*BONJOUR,

Je suis vendeur à la fnac et je tiens à vous dire une chose il n'y a pas d'entourloupe concernant les garanties proposer à la fnac contrairement à ce que certains peuvent dire la seule chose c'est que les gens confondent les garanties.
Il y en a 3 principales en informatiques: 

-L'assurance Casse/Vol 1 an ou 2 ans. (comprend les fissures)
-L'extension de garantie 3 ans (équivalente à l'AppleCare) (ne comprend pas les fissures)
-Et L'échange à neuf 3 ans (ne comprend pas les fissures >>> C'EST DE LA CASSE )

EX: si vous prenez l'assurance 1 ou 2 ans le problèmes technique ne sont pas pris en compte 
si vous prenez l'extension sur un portable la batterie ni le cordon ne seront pris en compte comme chez Apple et ce n'est que de la réparation.
Mais si vous prenez de l'échange il n'y a pas de réparation mais juste de l'échange (la batterie lâche on change la batterie pareil pour le cordon mais si un disk dur lâche on change l'appareil)
JE PRECISE QUE CELA NE CONCERNE QUE LES PROBLEMES TECHNIQUES ET NON LA CASSE NI LE VOL 

DONC VOILA JE TENAIS A ECLAIRCIR CELA CAR ON CRACHE BEAUCOUP SUR LES VENDEURS DE CES MAGASINS ALORS QUE NOMBREUX D'ENTRE NOUS NOUS NOUS BOUGEONS LE POPOTINS POUR LES CLIENTS CAR SUITE A UN MANQUE ACCRUS D'EFFECTIF IL Y A UN DE L'ATTENTE MAIS NOUS COURRONS POUR VOUS !!!! MERCI DE VOUS EN RAPPELEZ !!! 

JE NE COMPTE PAS LES HORAIRES QUE JE FAIS A CAUSE DE CLIENTS QUI ME DISENT ATTENDEZ SVP JUSTE UN RENSEIGNEMENT ALORS QUE J'AI FINI DEPUIS 1 HEURE ET CELA TOUT LES JOURS 
DONC MERCI DE VOTRE COMPREHENSION ... 

A LA FNAC Y'A PAS D'ARNAQUE !!!!!! MERCI*


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Juillet 2010)

:mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juillet 2010)

> *les gens confondent les garanties


* Et vous faites tout pour qu'ils les confondent, comme leur vendre des contrats FNAC en leur prétendant que ce sont des AppleCare. *  





> *L'extension de garantie 3 ans (équivalente à l'AppleCare


 Non : avec un AppleCare une machine n'est pas immobilisée quinze jours (en admettant que les délais donnés par la FNAC soient respectés, ce qui m'étonnerait fort). La dernière personne à m'avoir dit "c'est la même chose, c'était à propos d'un antiparasite pour mon chien : il a failli rester. Argument classique de commercial qui ne sait pas de quoi il parle ou ne veut pas le voir.* Et refiler un antivirus et un pack office à toute personne achetant un Mac, c'est une hallucination de ma part aussi ? Maintenant les clients consuméristes, je compatis effectivement.*


----------



## vendeur.info.fnac (26 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> * Et vous faites tout pour qu'ils les confondent, comme leur vendre des contrats FNAC en leur prétendant que ce sont des AppleCare. *   Non : avec un AppleCare une machine n'est pas immobilisée quinze jours (en admettant que les délais donnés par la FNAC soient respectés, ce qui m'étonnerait fort). La dernière personne à m'avoir dit "c'est la même chose, c'était à propos d'un antiparasite pour mon chien : il a failli rester. Argument classique de commercial qui ne sait pas de quoi il parle ou ne veut pas le voir.* Et refiler un antivirus et un pack office à toute personne achetant un Mac, c'est une hallucination de ma part aussi ? Maintenant les clients consuméristes, je compatis effectivement.*



Soit docteur, comprend le comme tu veux mais tu juges les gens sans les connaître et ça c'est pas mieux que les sois disant arnaques de la vente ... Sache une chose tout le monde est différent et c'est pour ça que tu as une mauvaise compréhension de la garantie tout simplement parce que tu est tomber sur un mec qui n'est pas malin et qui t'as vendu une garantie réparation sur un portable alors que l'on ne répare plus les portables de nos jours voilà navré pour toi mon gars!


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2010)

sur le site fnac.com on peut lire ça :


> Garantissez votre ordinateur 1, 2 ou 3 ans, avec des services exclusifs répondant à tous vos besoins : assistance téléphonique, *réparations pièces et main-d&#8217;&#339;uvre, intervention à domicile en cas de panne, prêt d&#8217;un matériel de remplacement*, bilan personnalisé annuel, télémaintenance&#8230;
> 
> Pack confort
> &#8226; Assistance téléphonique
> ...


----------



## iZiDoR (27 Juillet 2010)

Encore une victoire de canard...


----------



## rizoto (27 Juillet 2010)

fnac" data-source="post: 6136501"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> on ne répare plus les portables de nos jours voilà navré pour toi mon gars!



Les macs si !

Dans ton petit plaidoyer, tu oublies de préciser que vos primes sont fixées sur un objectif mensuel de vente d'assurance/garantie de ce type.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Juillet 2010)

Je juge ce que j'ai entendu, entendu encore, et encore en allant à la Fnac. Il y a d'ailleurs un nom en "mercatique" pour désigner le fait d'arriver à vendre trois produits au lieu d'un à un acheteur-pigeon. J'ai vu plusieurs vendeurs le faire, alors pour la leçon de philo à deux balles (tout le monde est différent) tu te la gardes.  Le fait que vos offres soient illisibles est peut-être pour quelque chose dans celui que vos clients s'y perdent, non ? On m'a dit texto que l'assurance FNAC était "meilleure" que l'assurance de base Apple, ce qui est un mensonge : avec la super-formule super-chère (le prix d'un AppleCare) on gagne ke droit de faire réparer sa machine en deux semaine (contre apparemment un bon mois pour la première garantie).  Vois-tu, j'ai tendance à pardonner ce comportement de la part d'un vendeur qui applique ce qu'on lui dit de faire, mais défendre ces méthodes sans en démordre, c'est s'en rendre complice. Là ça commence à me débecter.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------

Et effectivement les portables se

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h34 ----------

Les portables sérieux autres que grande-surface ça se répare. Ne confonds pas tes fantasmes et la réalité.  ... Et je ne suis pas ton petit gars ...


----------



## vendeur.info.fnac (27 Juillet 2010)

SOIT SI VOUS VOULEZ PENSER CELA TAN MIEUX POUR VOUS C'EST VOTRE CHOIX ET PERSO JE NE M4EN INQUIETE PAS MAIS POUR LES AUTRES LISER BIEN LES CONTRATS D'ASSURANCE AVANT DE LES PRENDRE TOUT SIMPLEMENT ET VOUS VERREZ PAR VOUS MËME MERCI A TOUS !!!


----------



## daffyb (27 Juillet 2010)

vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> SOIT SI VOUS VOULEZ PENSER CELA TAN MIEUX POUR VOUS C'EST VOTRE CHOIX ET PERSO JE NE M4EN INQUIETE PAS MAIS POUR LES AUTRES LISER BIEN LES CONTRATS D'ASSURANCE AVANT DE LES PRENDRE TOUT SIMPLEMENT ET VOUS VERREZ PAR VOUS MËME MERCI A TOUS !!!



Ouais :love: super le conseil !!
hé les gars (et filles) quand vous signez un contrat, surtout ne croyez pas ce que vous raconte l'arnaqueur le vendeur et lisez l'intégralité du contrat (surtout ce qui est en gris clair, taille 4 et au verso !
Merci du conseil, on ne connaissait pas !


----------



## David_b (27 Juillet 2010)

vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> SOIT SI VOUS VOULEZ PENSER CELA TAN MIEUX POUR VOUS C'EST VOTRE CHOIX ET PERSO JE NE M4EN INQUIETE PAS MAIS POUR LES AUTRES LISER BIEN LES CONTRATS D'ASSURANCE AVANT DE LES PRENDRE TOUT SIMPLEMENT ET VOUS VERREZ PAR VOUS MËME MERCI A TOUS !!!



Le côté brouillon de ton propos ne dénature pas le souvenir que j'ai du se(r)vice au client de la FNAC...


----------



## Le docteur (27 Juillet 2010)

De toute manière tant que les gens laisseront des commerciaux leur être imposés au lieu de techniciens, ils se feront avoir. Un commercial, par définition, n'est pas là pour vous aider. A chaque fois que j'ai écouté un commercial je l'ai amèrement regretté, d'ailleurs.


----------



## vendeur.info.fnac (28 Juillet 2010)

vous me dégoutez de juger comme ceci les gens sans les conaitre mettre tt le monde dan le meme bateau c honteu...


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2010)

vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> SOIT SI VOUS VOULEZ PENSER CELA TAN MIEUX POUR VOUS C'EST VOTRE CHOIX ET PERSO JE NE M4EN INQUIETE PAS MAIS POUR LES AUTRES LISER BIEN LES CONTRATS D'ASSURANCE AVANT DE LES PRENDRE TOUT SIMPLEMENT ET VOUS VERREZ PAR VOUS MËME MERCI A TOUS !!!


Mais arrêtez d'hurler, posez-vous, faites de la sophrologie, ça déstresse vous verrez ! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h48 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> De toute manière tant que les gens laisseront des commerciaux leur être imposés au lieu de techniciens, ils se feront avoir. Un commercial, par définition, n'est pas là pour vous aider. A chaque fois que j'ai écouté un commercial je l'ai amèrement regretté, d'ailleurs.


Toutefois il existe des technico-commerciaux mais ce sont plutôt des personnes qui se déplacent un peu comme des vrp, on semble ne pas en trouver dans les grandes surfaces ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h51 ----------

... ni dans les grands magasins 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h51 ----------




vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> vous me dégoutez de juger comme ceci les gens sans les conaitre mettre tt le monde dan le meme bateau c honteu...


Il est vrai que l'on ne peut pas mettre tout le monde dans le même sac.

Moi c'est chez Auchan que l'on m'a fait état de formules de garantie made in Auchan, j'ai décliné l'offre et j'ai couru chez un APR pour prendre un Apple Care.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h53 ----------




daffyb a dit:


> Ouais :love: super le conseil !!
> lisez l'intégralité du contrat (surtout ce qui est en gris clair, taille 4 et au verso !
> Merci du conseil, on ne connaissait pas !


Encore faut-il que l'on nous en laisse le temps, mais c'est vrai c'est un super conseil !


----------



## Bombigolo (28 Juillet 2010)

Lors de l'achat de mon macbook , le vendeur m'avait sorti le meme baratin pour "fourguer" sa garantie ,
"les macbook ont 25% de taux de retour SAV "  
" Apple ne garanti pas les pixels morts , nous oui ,  "

Plus que la qualité de la garantie , c'est surtout la façon dont on tente de nous la vendre qui est discutable ,
en restant flou , en avançant des arguments douteux 

Les vendeurs fnac semblent tous suivre la même "formation" que chez la concurrence ,
(j'ai eu le meme type d'arguments pour un frigo chez darty  ) dans le seul but de vendre des assurances
qui sont devenues aujourd'hui une des principales sources de revenu pour les enseignes d'électroménager .

Ami vendeur , si tu repasses par la , merci de nous dire quel intéressement ou quelle prime 
tu touches sur chaque contrat vendu , juste pour avoir une idée de ton dévouement pour le client


----------



## chafpa (28 Juillet 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Les vendeurs fnac semblent tous suivre la même "formation" que chez la concurrence ,
> (j'ai eu le meme type d'arguments pour un frigo chez darty  ) dans le seul but de vendre des assurances
> qui sont devenues aujourd'hui une des principales sources de revenu pour les enseignes d'électroménager .


Absolument


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Lors de l'achat de mon macbook , le vendeur m'avait sorti le meme baratin pour "fourguer" sa garantie ,
> "les macbook ont 25% de taux de retour SAV "
> " Apple ne garanti pas les pixels morts , nous oui ,  "
> ....
> ...



Darty garantit les pixels morts sur ses frigos?


----------



## drs (28 Juillet 2010)

vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> vous me dégoutez de juger comme ceci les gens sans les conaitre mettre tt le monde dan le meme bateau c honteu...



Loin de moi l'idée de mettre la Fnac sur un piédestal. Je trouve, en général, les politiques tarifaires et commerciales déplorables.

Néanmoins, j'y vais souvent pour voir les nouveautés, consulter les docs et discuter avec certains vendeurs.
Là ou monsieur a raison, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas tous à mettre dans le même sac. Il y en a encore quelques uns, dont il fait peut etre partie, qui sont au service du (potentiel) client, en lui donnant des renseignements utiles.

Mais soyons sérieux...si les vendeurs de cette enseigne sont comme cela, c'est que cela traduit une politique déplorable de la fnac, qui pousse ses vendeurs à faire du chiffre, quitte à embrouiller les clients au maximum.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Juillet 2010)

J'ai fait quelques nuances qui semblent avoir échappées à ce monsieur. Pour le problème du commercial-conseiller c'est une simple question de logique, pas un jugement.  Encore faut-il être capable de saisir la nuance ou ne pas être de mauvaise foi. Je soupçonne notre vendeur de croire ce qu'il dit, ce qui fout un peu les jetons.


----------



## chafpa (28 Juillet 2010)

drs a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de mettre la Fnac sur un piédestal. Je trouve, en général, les *politiques tarifaires* et commerciales déplorables.


Pas toujours car si, comme moi en décembre 2009, tu tombes sur une opération "adhérents" avec 10% de remise sur les iMac et paiement en 10 fois sans frais, je pense avoir fais une bonne affaire (-10% et le crédit gratuit )


----------



## Le docteur (28 Juillet 2010)

Il y de bonnes affaires, mais ça ne remplace pas toujours un interlocuteur compétent et honnête.


----------



## chafpa (28 Juillet 2010)

C'est tout à fait vrai et il y a peut-être plus de vendeurs incompétents que de bonnes affaires à la Fnac


----------



## vendeur.info.fnac (29 Juillet 2010)

Les gars si vous êtes pas content acheter ailleurs on ne s'en portera que mieux !!! Moi je préfère me soucier des clients qui ont de vrai besoins plutôt que perdre mon temps avec des gens qui critiques à tout va le travail des autres alors que autant vous foutez rien dans votre vie et vous travaillez même pas alors !! Prout ! lol


----------



## daffyb (29 Juillet 2010)

fnac" data-source="post: 6170891"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> Les gars si vous êtes pas content acheter ailleurs on ne s'en portera que mieux !!! Moi je préfère me soucier des clients qui ont de vrai besoins plutôt que perdre mon temps avec des gens qui critiques à tout va le travail des autres alors que autant vous foutez rien dans votre vie et vous travaillez même pas alors !! Prout ! lol



Tu sais, on n'est pas venu te chercher, et tu es venu tout seul sur ce forum de partage, alors si tu n'es pas content, c'est pareil, change ce crêmerie !! Prout ! lol


----------



## Iotai (30 Juillet 2010)

Hey, ami vendeur, tu serais pas au rayon photo à Nantes ? Alèm, on t'a reconnu !!! :rateau:


----------



## mistik (30 Juillet 2010)

fnac" data-source="post: 6170891"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> Les gars si vous êtes pas content acheter ailleurs on ne s'en portera que mieux !!! _*Moi je préfère me soucier des clients qui ont de vrai besoins plutôt que perdre mon temps avec des gens qui critiques à tout va le travail des autres alors que autant vous foutez rien dans votre vie et vous travaillez même pas alors !! Prout ! lol*_


Dans les forums Macgé il n'y a que des chômeurs, des bruleurs de voitures, des voleurs de sacs à main, des bandits de grands chemins, c'est bien connu.

On se demande comment avec notre pauvre formation intellectuelle on en arrive encore à taper sur un ordinateur sans que celui-ci trépasse ! :mouais:

Vive la chasse aux sorcières !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2010)

mistik a dit:


> (...)
> On se demande comment avec notre pauvre formation intellectuelle on en arrive encore à taper sur un ordinateur sans que celui-ci trépasse ! :mouais:
> (...)


C'te question ! C'est un Mac.


----------



## PO_ (30 Juillet 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Dans les forums Macgé il n'y a que des chômeurs, des bruleurs de voitures, des voleurs de sacs à main, des bandits de grands chemins, c'est bien connu.
> !



On me glisse dans l'Oreillette, qu'il y aurait même de dangereux membres d'un groupe connu sous le nom de "La Horde" ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Il y a un point ou il pas tort ... Si vous aviez lu le contrat vous saurez si ca vaut le coup ou pas, un vendeur doit vendre, donc il va mettre les avantages du bien ou du service, pas les défauts.

Vous avez même 7 jours pour vous rétracter.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2010)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le titre du sujet, ou du moins dans sa présentation.

Qu'on ait tous un avis sur les contrats d'assurance produit de la FNAC, leurs avantages, leurs inconvénients et leur limites, c'est un fait. Mais je pense qu'un point d'interrogation dans le titre aurait été mieux venu que cette affirmation qui effleure le diffamatoire.

Comme signalé, c'est un contrat et, malgré l'insistance et le bagou du vendeur, il faut le lire avant de le signer, ou au moins très vite une fois rentré chez soi pour éventuellement le résilier dans les délais légaux.


----------



## chafpa (30 Juillet 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Vous avez même 7 jours pour vous rétracter.


Euh ..... on peut changer d'avis pendant 15 jours dans les magasins "physiques" de la Fnac et 10 jours sur Fnac.com 

- http://www.fnac.com/Magazine/entreprise_fnac/services_generiques.asp?NID=0&RNID=0


----------



## Average Joe (30 Juillet 2010)

En tout cas, ce qu'on n'apprend pas aux vendeurs de la FNAC sont la syntaxe, l'orthographe et la grammaire. Elles paraissent manifestement écartées d'un revers de main comparées à la corne d'abondance des extensions de garantie au demeurant totalement inutiles *dans tous les cas,* toutes enseignes et tous produits "d'électroménager" confondus.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juillet 2010)

T'façon les vendeurs informatiques des chaînes de magasins c'est des quiches !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------




vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> Les gars si vous êtes pas content acheter ailleurs on ne s'en portera que mieux !!! Moi je préfère me soucier des clients qui ont de vrai besoins plutôt que perdre mon temps avec des gens qui critiques à tout va le travail des autres alors que autant* vous foutez rien dans votre vie et vous travaillez même pas alors !! Prout ! lol*


Oui, ici tout le monde ou presque possède un Mac, et c'est des ordinateurs en carton.


----------



## ancien.vendeur.info (14 Septembre 2010)

Petit bump pour ce post du mois de juillet...

Je suis moi même un ancien vendeur de la fnac (je les ai quitté avec le plan social de fin 2009). Je voulais ajouter quelques précision sur cette enseigne par rapport au garantie et la vente de manière générale...

J'ai moi même décidé de les quitté après 9 ans de bons et loyaux services car je n'adhérais plus a la "politique de l'entreprise", aimant vraiment l'informatique et les gens ca me saoulais d'entendre les responsables tenir des discours comme :
"je préfère voir le client repartir les mains vides plutôt qu'avec un ordinateur sans extension..."
Ce n'est pas vraiment de l'arnaque quand on lit les conditions de prise en charge des garantie. Le réel problème c'est que les vendeurs sont harcelé avec des objectifs toujours plus grands de mois en mois, lorsqu'ils n'atteigne pas leurs taux... convocation dans le bureau avec mise au point et menace (sachant que tout les vendeurs compétent on pour la plupart été remplacé par des intérimaires)... Ce qui a pour effet de leurs faire dire n'importe quoi aux clients pour en vendre... Ce n'était pas trop gênant a l'époque ou les vendeurs ancienne génération se foutait de ce que l'on pouvait leurs dire dans le bureau... Mais maintenant cela a pris des proportions bien plus effarante (vente de solution de sécurité Fnac pour mac)... Cette enseigne qui était a mon sens une des meilleures dans la grande distrib (pour peux que l'on ne tombe pas sur le vendeur aigri ^^ ca arrive) est tout simplement devenu comme toutes les autres...

Ah nostalgie :rateau: 

Perso j'ai dépensé beaucoup d'argent quand j'étais la bas mais jamais dans des services 

Pour ce qui est des commissions vendeur je ne vais pas m'étendre sur le sujet mais elle sont tellement ridicules qu'il vaut mieux aller bosser chez Darty  mais il est vrai quelles sont légèrement supérieur sur la vente de service...


----------



## Le docteur (14 Septembre 2010)

C'est beau l'exploitation et le plus beau c'est qu'on y participe tous...


----------



## Average Joe (15 Septembre 2010)

Morale de l'histoire : aller sur l'Apple Store le plus proche ou en ligne, ce qui revient au même.


----------



## dwydyer (10 Février 2011)

vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> *BONJOUR,
> 
> Je suis vendeur à la fnac et je tiens à vous dire une chose il n'y a pas d'entourloupe concernant les garanties proposer à la fnac contrairement à ce que certains peuvent dire la seule chose c'est que les gens confondent les garanties.
> Il y en a 3 principales en informatiques:
> ...



Bonjour vendeur Fnac, 

Nul besoin ni envie de cracher sur les vendeurs Fnac ce sont de braves gars à qui on en demande un peu trop probablement, alors que toi tu te permets d'éructer en majuscule !

Je confirme pourtant que je me suis fait fourguer une garantie "échange à neuf" qui d'après le baratin du fourgueur me confirmait qu'il s'agissait d'un AppleCare en beaucoup mieux. ce que tu sembles toi aussi confirmer dans tes dires. 
Quoi qu'il en soit, dans mon cas, il s'agissait d'un défaut de fabrication qui fut finalement pris en charge par Apple alors que dans le contrat échange à neuf Fnac une clause STIPULE que l'appareil ne peut être réparé par quiconque pas même par le fabricant sous peine de voir la garantie échange à neuf dissolue !   Qu'en dis tu cher vendeur Fnac ? 
Je porte à ta connaissance que lorsque la garantie est dissolue, une somme équivalente à un an soit +-80  sera retenue pour résiliation....c'est pas chouette ça ? 

Par la suite, 3 recommandés envoyés à SPB/FNAC restés tous trois sans réponse.
Quantité d'appels téléphonique Fnac et SPB inutiles juste bon à me faire promener.
2 allers retours Fnac pour la galerie.Six mois d'attente pour des prunes.
Et ***MIRACLE*** lorsque au bout de six mois d'attente j'ai contacté le Médiateur de la DGCCRF, une SEULE semaine seulement aura suffit pour recevoir un chèque  de 249  qui correspond au remboursement intégral de la dite assurance arnaque "3 ans échange à neuf"

Expérience personnelle: Fnac --> ***FUYEZ***

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------




vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> Les gars si vous êtes pas content acheter ailleurs on ne s'en portera que mieux !!! Moi je préfère me soucier des clients qui ont de vrai besoins plutôt que perdre mon temps avec des gens qui critiques à tout va le travail des autres alors que autant vous foutez rien dans votre vie et vous travaillez même pas alors !! Prout ! lol



A te lire cher vendeur, c'est ce qui risque de t'arriver à la longue liste de clients arnaqués et insatisfaits.
Tu risques de te retrouver sans boulot , il est vrai que tu t'en portera mieux comme tu dis !:rateau:


----------



## Lucieaus (10 Février 2011)

Pour les livres, la FNAC, c'est bien.


----------



## Ekow (10 Février 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Pour les livres, la FNAC, c'est bien.



Encore que là dessus, le SAV laisse à désirer ! :rateau:


----------



## Lucieaus (10 Février 2011)

Si tu souscris à l'offre échange à neuf en cas de page cornée, tu es tranquille.

Attention, les pages déchirées ne sont quant-à elles pas prises sous garanties.


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Pire encore, si tu as lu la fin du livre et qu'ils arrivent à le prouver (test adn, passage à la lumière noire...) alors ils te pendent par les pieds et te fouettent avec le livre


----------



## David_b (10 Février 2011)

dwydyer a dit:


> Expérience personnelle: Fnac --> ***FUYEZ***


Beau déterrage de topic
Bonne conclusion 



Sinon, le prix du livre étant le même partout, pourquoi aller dépenser de l'argent dans cet hypermarché pseudo culturel ? De loin, je préfère le café, les bavardages entre passionnés et les (hyper)bons conseils de mon libraire


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

En lisant le début de l'article sur ton blog, j'ai cru lire _*... à Scylla: la librairie de SM à Paris. RDV convenu avec son patron, Xavier...*_ au lieu de SF, ce qui me paraissait bizare venant de toi 

Rhaa honte à moi !!

Sinon oui en effet, je préfère les petites structures comme les librairies, les disquaires de quartiers ou encore les petites drogueries. Je trouve que la plupart du temps les conseils sont réellement bons car généralement tenues pas des personnes compétentes qui utilisent/lisent/écoutent leurs produits.

Bref préférez les passionnez vous ne serez jamais ou très rarement déçu !


----------



## Lucieaus (10 Février 2011)

On ne va pas se fâcher avec nos amis de la FNAC, ils ont souvent de bonnes offres et réductions lorsqu'il faut acheter un ordinateur.

Ce qui est arrivé à notre camarade dwydyer est honteux, d'après le vendeur de la FNAC intervenu sur ce sujet, ils proposent quelque chose qui ne comprend même pas les services de base d'Apple, à savoir la prise en charge des problèmes connus par le fabriquant depuis des lustres.

On parle de la FNAC, mais certains Apple Store sont pas mal non plus dans le genre.


----------



## David_b (10 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> En lisant le début de l'article sur ton blog, j'ai cru lire _*... à Scylla: la librairie de SM à Paris. RDV convenu avec son patron, Xavier...*_ au lieu de SF


Mouarf ! 
Je vais lui en parler 

Je le vois bien, le gentil Xavier, vêtu tout en cuir clouté avec un fouet et une cagoule (façon Pulp Fiction), menaçant les nouveaux clients timides :
-Lis Egan, où tu vas tâter du fouet ! _Slaaash_ (<- bruit du fouet qui claque) 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------




Lucieaus a dit:


> On ne va pas se fâcher avec nos amis de la FNAC, ils ont souvent de bonnes offres et réductions lorsqu'il faut acheter un ordinateur.


Ce ne sont pas mes amis, crois-moi.
Plutôt crever qu'acheter même un CD vierge chez eux...


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

> Plutôt crever qu'acheter même un CD vierge chez eux...


Moi, j'aurais plutôt dis : Plutôt me faire fouetter ;-) bon j'arrête le Flood sinon je vais réellement me faire fouetter par daffyb


----------



## Lucieaus (10 Février 2011)

Tu es d'humeur SM pour faire aussi souvent allusion au fouet?
Un fantasme inassouvi peut-être?


----------



## bobywankenoby (10 Février 2011)

vendeur.info.fnac a dit:


> *BONJOUR,*
> 
> *Je suis vendeur à la fnac et je tiens à vous dire une chose il n'y a pas d'entourloupe concernant les garanties proposer à la fnac contrairement à ce que certains peuvent dire la seule chose c'est que les gens confondent les garanties.*
> *Il y en a 3 principales en informatiques: *
> ...


 

Bonjour,
J'arrive un peu tard sur ce fil!
JE comprends tout à fait les différences entre les assurances, mais:
Ca veut dire que pour assurer mon ordinateur de , je dois prendre les 3 assurances?
Donc cela revient à payer le prix d'un nouvel ordinateur...je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de l'assurance dans ce cas.
Je ne sais pas comment ca se passe dans un apple store...
Pour les heures sup...quand on aime, on ne compte pas! 

Vous remarquerez que je ne remet pas en cause les vendeur, la qualité du service étant malheureusement très souvent liée à la personne que l'on a en face de soit...et pas seulement à la fnac!

slts


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Tu es d'humeur SM pour faire aussi souvent allusion au fouet?
> Un fantasme inassouvi peut-être?



Zut démasqué par Lucieaus !


----------



## Komm (10 Février 2011)

David_b a dit:


> Sinon, le prix du livre étant le même partout, pourquoi aller dépenser de l'argent dans cet hypermarché pseudo culturel ? De loin, je préfère le café, les bavardages entre passionnés et les (hyper)bons conseils de mon libraire


+10^10 
La fnac pour acheter un livre... arg!

Sinon, les garanties, il n'y a pas de mystère, ça ne protège pas de la casse sinon je ne vous raconte pas ce que ça coûte au constructeur. Perso, je ne prends de garantie que sur mes ordinateurs, le reste, avec ce que j'économise en ne prenant pas la garantie, je le met de côté et je m'auto-assure


----------



## Marie L. (26 Mars 2011)

hier mon Mac ne s'est pas allumé. J'appelle l'assistance téléphonique de la FNAC auprès de laquelle j'ai souscrit une garantie échange à neuf. Quelques vérifications plus tard, on me passe la compagnie d'assurance. La dame me demande s'il y a des éclats sur la calandre. Je réponds oui, à l'endroit où les ergots de la calandre de l'écran rentre en contact avec celle du clavier. Réponse : dans ce cas la garantie ne fonctionnera pas. 
J'ai trois Mac tous présentent ce défaut. Rien à faire la garantie ne fonctionnera pas me répond la dame, c'est la preuve d'un choc. 299 de garantie gaspillé.
Trois mois plus tôt, j'avais eu affaire à l'assistance téléphonique. Nous avions essayé de faire démarrer l'ordinateur à partir des disques d'installation. 40 minutes au téléphone. Concluant que le lecteur de cd était gravement endommagé le technicien me passe l'assurance en demandant que le Mac soit remplacé. On m'envoie une boîte, je vais déposer le colis à la poste. On me le retourne 5 jours plus tard. Le technicien que j'avais eu au téléphone m'avait indiqué une procédure sur clavier azerty, alors qu'il aurait dû le faire selon un quaerty. Trop bête.


----------



## dwydyer (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Pour donner suite au fil, SPB a FINALEMENT accepté de me dédommager la somme de 249 &#8364; que j'avais versé pour la dite garantie.

Après avoir épuisé les tous recours qui s'offraient à moi, comme les nombreux appels téléphoniques surtaxés infructueux, 3 lettres recommandées restées toutes sans réponse, et ce fil sur le sujet ouvert...
j'ai ENFIN obtenu la réponse dans ce fil grâce à un intervenant que je remercie d'ailleurs en passant qui m'a conseillé de m'adresser par mail au médiateur de la DGCCRS .
J'ai donc contacté le médiateur de la DGCCRS par mail en lui relatant scrupuleusement le cheminement des difficultés rencontrées avec FNAC/SPB.
Il a suffi de ce SEUL mail envoyé au médiateur très cordial du reste pour obtenir de la part de SPB/FNAC le REMBOURSEMENT dans la huitaine sous la forme d'un chèque de 249 &#8364; alors que mon différend durait depuis plus de six mois . C'est y pas TOUT beau ça ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h54 ----------




dwydyer a dit:


> Comme vous l'aurez deviné je suis extrêmement déçu du service après vente de la Fnac.
> 
> Le 31 octobre dernier, je me suis offert le nouveau macbook blanc à 899   à la Fnac de Herblay en région parisienne. J'avais également voulu acheter la garantie Applecare pour ma tranquillité, mais j'ai suivi les conseils du vendeur qui m'a vanté la garantie Fnac qui disait il, que le service Fnac était bien supérieur à celui de Apple care et blablabla..... j'ai donc payé le prix de 249 pour cette garantie Fnac échange à neuf pendant 3 ans en lieu et place de l'Apple care.
> 
> ...




Bonjour,
Pour donner suite au fil, SPB a FINALEMENT accepté de me dédommager la somme de 249  que j'avais versé pour la dite garantie.

Après avoir épuisé les tous recours qui s'offraient à moi, comme les nombreux appels téléphoniques surtaxés infructueux, 3 lettres recommandées restées toutes sans réponse, et ce fil sur le sujet ouvert...
j'ai ENFIN obtenu la réponse dans ce fil grâce à un intervenant que je remercie d'ailleurs en passant qui m'a conseillé de m'adresser par mail au médiateur de la DGCCRS .
J'ai donc contacté le médiateur de la DGCCRS par mail en lui relatant scrupuleusement le cheminement des difficultés rencontrées avec FNAC/SPB.
Il a suffi de ce SEUL mail envoyé au médiateur très cordial du reste pour obtenir de la part de SPB/FNAC le REMBOURSEMENT dans la huitaine sous la forme d'un chèque de 249  alors que mon différend durait depuis plus de six mois . C'est y pas TOUT beau ça ?


----------



## Le docteur (27 Mars 2011)

Ce qui montre bien que tant qu'on s'adresse à eux directement ils nous baladent et qu'ils ne connaissent qu'un seul langage.


----------



## dwydyer (27 Mars 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce qui montre bien que tant qu'on s'adresse à eux directement ils nous baladent et qu'ils ne connaissent qu'un seul langage.



Exact.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Mars 2011)

Malheureusement (je viens de voir la procédure pour un ami qui vient d'être un peu baladé par Free) il faut passer minimum deux mois à leur écrire des courriers pour que le médiateur suive l'affaire.
Dans son cas : 

- un mois par le service client de Free
- un moins par le service conso de Free

Ce qui est chiant aussi, c'est le côté légaliste de la chose : on signe pour des conditions discutables et dans la mesure où tout le monde accepte ça perdure. Dès qu'on fait une bourde à un moment c'est pour notre pomme, même si c'est un type au téléphone qui nous l'a fait faire. Je me rappelle avoir été emmerdé un an par une assurance parce qu'au départ ils m'avaient mal renseigné.

Exemple de choses qu'on ne devrait pas accepter : 
- s'inscrire pour un forfait téléphonique : on le prend en magasin comme une fleur
- résilier : "il faut écrire une lettre avec accusé de réception"...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

ahhh la fnac d'herblay... un exemple de professionalisme...

une fois le vendeur m'a fait acheter une carte mémoire sdhc, sauf que mon apn était pas compatible au delà d'une certaine capacité

je la ramène et on m'impose un avoir valable uniquement 3 mois et uniquement dans ce magasin... ce qui est en soi est ce que j'appelle de la vente forcée...

bref, j'avais expliqué que j'avais acheté cette carte alors que le vendeur m'avait assuré qu'elle fonctionnerait et que je pouvais la ramener si c'etait pas le cas

or, voilà, le remboursement n'est possible uniquement seulement qd le produit est défectueux

ils m'ont dit que je ramenai le produit car je n'étais pas content

la nana aux reparations a osé me dire qu'il y avait une différence majeure entre pas compatible et défectueux... d'autant que c'etait le vendeur qui m'avait certifié que ça fonctionnerait




l'autre bonne expérience c'etait Fnac St Lazare, je voulais changer le clavier sur le pc, c'etait lorsqu'ils refaisaient pour la enième fois leur rayon histoire de rendre le magasin moins bordélique... bref, il n'y avait plus de clavier apple en rayon, 
le mec me demande si j'ai un mac, je dis que c'est pour un pc,
il me dit que le clavier de mac fonctionne pas sur pc, je lui explique que la norme usb est standard et qu'il faut juste remapper les touches
et là, le mec ose me sortir que j'y connais rien et que s'il est là, c'est pour conseiller des "gens ignorants qui branchent n'importe quoi sur leur ordi"
bref, ce jour là, il avait du bol que j'etais pressé d'aller me balader sinon, il aurait sûrement fini avec ma main sur la gueule...



j'ai une amie qui s'est fait envoyer bouler à la fnac st lazare aussi par le chef du rayon baladeur tout ça parce qu'elle ramenait un ipod touch sans l'avoir réinitialiser
dans le genre, il n'a pas été vidé donc pas remis à l'état dans lequel elle l'avait acheté... donc refus de retour
elle lui a dit qu'elle avait le cable, qu'il suffit de se brancher à un ordi à la fnac pour vider l'appareil, le mec lui a dit qu'il avait pas que ça à foutre et que les ordis en démo étaient pas là pour ça...

y a juste des fois où on hésite à leur foutre sur la gueule ou à téléphoner au siège

malheureusement toute plainte au siège retourne droit au directeur du magasin concerné et ensuite c'est classé sans suite...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h15 ----------




dwydyer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour donner suite au fil, SPB a FINALEMENT accepté de me dédommager la somme de 249  que j'avais versé pour la dite garantie.
> 
> Après avoir épuisé les tous recours qui s'offraient à moi, comme les nombreux appels téléphoniques surtaxés infructueux, 3 lettres recommandées restées toutes sans réponse, et ce fil sur le sujet ouvert...
> ...




ce qui est énervant, c'est de devoir utiliser des menaces via des recours légaux pour que certains se sortent le doigt du derrière

c'est pareil avec les opérateurs mobiles... ils font chier comme pas possible et quand on passe par la DGCCRF, ils rappelent illico


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2011)

en même temps, se faire envoyer ballader par le chef du rayon balladeurs... c'est un peu normal, non?
C'est même la preuve d'un grand professionalisme de sa part!


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mars 2011)

Boh ! Un jour on m'a dit de revenir parce que j'avais oublié d'amener avec l'appareil photo que je croyais défectueux des piles et un bête cable USB générique (tout doit y être - mais on je n'avais pas de piles dans le packaging, si je ne m'abuse).
J'ai bien fait de gueuler : ils ont réalisé d'un seul coup que cable générique c'est vraiment cable générique et qu'ils avaient des piles dans leur magasin. Ca m'a permis de me prendre une grosse honte : je m'étais gouré de bouton :rose:

Sinon, quand des commerçants rangent leur magasin, ce n'est pas pour le rendre moins bordelique, mais pour qu'on s'y pomme et qu'on regarde bien tout. Si les consommateurs n'étaient pas des con-sommateurs, ça fait belle lurette qu'on aurait pu apprendre la politesse aux grandes surfaces qui emmerdent leurs clients régulièrement avec ce genre de pratiques : une petite grève sauvage des achats les jours où ils tentent le coup et tout retournerait rapidement à l'ancienne place.


----------



## Average Joe (28 Mars 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Sinon, quand des commerçants rangent leur magasin, ce n'est pas pour le rendre moins bordelique, mais pour qu'on s'y *pomme*



On finit par s'y *paumer* avec nos &#63743;, lol


----------



## Azaly (28 Mars 2011)

dwydyer a dit:


> Comme vous l'aurez deviné je suis extrêmement déçu du service après vente de la Fnac.
> 
> Le 31 octobre dernier, je me suis offert le nouveau macbook blanc à 899   à la Fnac de Herblay en région parisienne. J'avais également voulu acheter la garantie Applecare pour ma tranquillité, mais j'ai suivi les conseils du vendeur qui m'a vanté la garantie Fnac qui disait il, que le service Fnac était bien supérieur à celui de Apple care et blablabla..... j'ai donc payé le prix de 249 pour cette garantie Fnac échange à neuf pendant 3 ans en lieu et place de l'Apple care.
> 
> ...



Je viens de tomber sur ça!

arf, j'ai failli acheté mon Macbook à la même fnac en plus! mais je comptais pas prendre leur garantie, qui est à 309 en ce moment :mouais:

bon à la place je l'ai pris au Darty d'à côté et avec la garantie darty, mais pas échange à neuf (je m'en fiche de ça) et moins cher... enfin j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec darty, ils ont toujours été réglo avec nous (une fois ma mère a acheté un PC portable qui apparemment avait déjà été utilisé, ils l'ont changé illico), j'espère ne pas avoir de soucis :love:
(j'ai aussi pris l'assurance bris et vol)

de toutes façons je suis une chieuse alors faut pas me chercher si on m'emmerde pour ce genre de choses...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> * Et vous faites tout pour qu'ils les confondent, comme leur vendre des contrats FNAC en leur prétendant que ce sont des AppleCare. *   Non : avec un AppleCare une machine n'est pas immobilisée quinze jours (en admettant que les délais donnés par la FNAC soient respectés, ce qui m'étonnerait fort). La dernière personne à m'avoir dit "c'est la même chose, c'était à propos d'un antiparasite pour mon chien : il a failli rester. Argument classique de commercial qui ne sait pas de quoi il parle ou ne veut pas le voir.* Et refiler un antivirus et un pack office à toute personne achetant un Mac, c'est une hallucination de ma part aussi ? Maintenant les clients consuméristes, je compatis effectivement.*



Le SAV Apple m'avait gardé mon iMac 3 semaines et me l'a rendu avec le même souci, alors le SAV Apple c'est pas toujours rose non plus!


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> On finit par s'y *paumer* avec nos &#63743;, lol



Ah bah ça alors ! Pour un lapsus !


----------



## drs (29 Mars 2011)

Bon, je n'aime pas plus que vous la fnac, ils ont essayé de me refourguer leur assurance lorsque j'ai acheté mon MBA...et j'ai pas pris.

Mais juste un petit détail: un commerçant, lors d'un achat en boutique, n'est absolument pas tenu de reprendre un article (sauf panne ou casse), et s'il le reprend, il n'est pas tenu d'effectuer un remboursement. Il peut fournir un avoir s'il le désire, ce qui est déjà pas mal, car il n'est obligé de rien à ce niveau.
Le remboursement n'est obligatoire que sur de la VPC ou démarchage à domicile.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2011)

Il fut un temps où la FNAC reprenait tout (sauf les jeux et les CD-DVD, ce qui se recopiait, donc).


----------



## tn771 (26 Juillet 2011)

Je tiens à ajouter, ma petite expérience concernant cette fameuse Garantie échange à neuf de la fnac ...

Ayant lu beaucoup d'avis négatifs sur cette dernière, et ayant pu en profiter (en abuser ?) je pense correcte, de raconter mon "aventure" avec cette dernière, afin, dirons nous, d'équilibrer un peu la balance puisqu'elle n'est pas une arnaque pour tous.

Alors, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un macbook air en automne 2008 avec cette fameuse garantie qui me paraissait bien onéreuse mais pour laquelle j'ai fini par craquer vu les avantages qu'elle proposait (sur le papier).

Janvier 2010, problème sur mon mba, plus aucun son ne sort de la machine ... Je passe dans le matériel , il ne détecte plus de carte son. Premier appel au numéro indiqué sur le livret. Armez vous de patiente , il en faut pour avoir quelqu'un. Le monsieur (qui me semblait peu compétent) m'invite à reformater et réinstallé le tout ... Je trouve cela étrange pour une carte son non détecté, m'enfin je m'exécute et rappelle par la suite pour leur dire que rien n'a changer. Après encore de longues minutes d'attente (j'ai du en vouloir pour ne pas abandonner après 25 minutes d'attentes) , je tombe sur un autre interlocuteur, je lui ré-explique le tout et après avoir vérifié qu'aucune carte son est détectée me dit que la reinstallation ne servait à rien (qu'il désapprouvait son collègue en soit) et que ma carte son est simplement grillé : donc prise en charge par la garantie. On me passe un autre service qui me donne un numéro de dossier et un numéro de contact qui se veut plus facilement accessible (oublions les 15 minutes d'attentes à chaque fois)
Ils m'envoie leur colis, je mets TOUT dedans (il est bien inscrit sur la garantie, que l'oubli d'un DVD gris ou prise d'alim pourrait annuler la prise en charge ...)  et envois. Une dizaine de jour après je reçois un texto confirmant qu'un bon d'échange va être envoyé et le reçoit 1 ou 2 jour après.

Je m'arme de mon bon d'achat (1400 euros) pour acheter un autre macbook air ! Le prix n'est pas le même, la nouvelle version est moins cher, je prends donc celui a 1300 euros et en profite pour prendre iwork. 
Je n'oublie pas de leur envoyer la facture + numero de serie par courrier qu'ils enregistrent ma nouvelle machine pour le temps d'assurance qu'il reste (on ne sait jamais et justement!)

Attention, ce n'est pas fini ...

Mars 2011, mon "nouveau" macbook air après une mise à jour ne veut plus se lancer et reste bloqué à l'écran de démarrage avec la roue qui tourne sans cesse en dessous de la pomme ....
Je tente de résoudre le problème par moi même , reset pram tralala etc ...
Je lance l'utilitaire de vérification par le deuxième CD, "aucun problème hardware reconnu" etc ...
J'appelle encore la fnac, surprise, je tombe rapidement sur quelqu'un cette fois, qui m'invite à reformater mon dd et de le remonter (a oui le DD n'est plus monté) ... Je m'exécute et reinstalle snow .... tout marche.
Quelques jours après rebelotte, le mba rame rame rame , je m'en accoutume étant en période de partiel et n'ayant pas le temps de rappeler la fnac assistance etc...
Au final quelques jours après mes partiels je tente un redémarrage et là même problème.
Exception faîte que lorsque je lance l'utilitaire de disque, il me disent "que mon disque est endommagé et qu'il ne peut être réparé et que je dois contacter un revendeur apple".
Téléphone, j'appelle la fnac (là aussi encore surpris) c'est assez rapide (2 à 3 min comparé à mon premier appel ) , je leur explique. Le mec me dit que mon disque dur est mort (merci!) et me dit que ça va être pris en charge. Il me passe l'autre service, numéro de dossier etc .... Quinzaine de jours et j'ai mon bon de ... 1299 euros (soit le cout de la machine de remplacement et non celle d'achat) . Enfin je ne vais pas non plus me plaindre ....


Bref , j'ai du batailler la première fois, la seconde c'était simple et efficace mais cette garantie de 3 ans a marché 2 fois pour moi !
Evidemment je ne dis pas que les cas tels que le mien sont systématiques mais il montre bien que ce n'est pas l'arnaque totale décrite et décriée. Je pense même qu'elle fonctionne parfaitement pour bon nombre de gens qui au final n'en parle pas forcément sur ce forum ou un autre. 

Un autre exemple serait celui de ma copine qui a souscrit à la même assurance  mais qui n'a eu aucun problème sur son macbook pro ... 

En espérant que ça rassure certains souscripteurs en cours de l'assurance et que ça puisse aider certains indécis. Je ne saurais pousser outre mesure à sa souscription vu les difficultés que certains ont rencontrés mais en tout cas, j'en suis plus que satisfait et cette assurance, pour moi en tout cas, a totalement valu le coût !


----------



## dwydyer (26 Juillet 2011)

Je suis ravi de vous lire, certains comme vous jouissent d'une bonne étoile sous la voûte Fnac/Spb.
Ce qui n'est pas mon cas. Pour ma part, je ne dépense plus un kopeck dans cette chaine de magasin, zapping !
Pour mes achats futurs, rien de tel qu'un applecare.
Cordialement.


----------



## ced28230 (26 Juillet 2011)

dwydyer a dit:


> Je suis ravi de vous lire, certains comme vous jouissent d'une bonne étoile sous la voûte Fnac/Spb.
> Ce qui n'est pas mon cas. Pour ma part, je ne dépense plus un kopeck dans cette chaine de magasin, zapping !
> Pour mes achats futurs, rien de tel qu'un applecare.
> Cordialement.



c clair que j'aurai pris l'apple car meme si j'achete a la fnac ou darty
mais jpense prendre sur le refurb


----------



## bricbroc (26 Juillet 2011)

Pareil j'ai toujours effectué mes achats à la fnac (TV, Appareill Photo, Ordis etc...) et aucun problème avec le SAV.

C'est appareil de remplacement offert, échangé dans certain cas ou remboursé au final 

Bref aucune raison d'aller voir ailleurs, surtout pour tomber sur des galères infernales ou perdrent des plombes a raconter que sa "bécane" est nickée


----------



## elamapi (26 Juillet 2011)

En même temps, on trouvera toujours des clients insatisfaits.

J'ai un iphone acheté sur l'apple store. Le bouton vibreur est "tombé" (enfin je presume, car je ne le voyait plus).

Retour SAV applecare: 

Moralité, votre téléphone ne peut être pris en garantie car vous n'avez pas respecté les conditions d'utilisation: A savoir, la pastille marqueur d'humidité virait au rose.

A savoir aussi que cet iphone a été, DES la sortie de sa boite, dans une coque + protection ecran, n'a jamais pris l'eau, et n'est jamais allé dans une sale de bain embuée.

Voila comment on paye un applecare dans le vent.

Vais-je donc dire qu'Applecare c'est de la merde ? Bof non, disont que SUR ce point la, il sont chiants.

C'est pareil pour la Fnac: deja eut soucis, tout comme de bonne expérience. Ca dépend de l'interlocuteur; de la panne, etc ...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Juillet 2011)

J'ai modifié le titre du fil, vu qu'il y a de tout, des insatisfaits et des satisfaits.


----------



## hollowdeadoss (27 Juillet 2011)

Hey! 

Pour ma part la garantie échange à neuf me parait trop "contraignante" pour être avantageuse. 

Je m'explique: mon MB Pro est tombé en panne à une semaine (de mémoire) de ma soutenance de thèse :mouais: :rateau: et forcément j'étais un peu en flippe mais je me dis "pas de problème j'ai la garantie échange à neuf si jamais ça foire". 
Je vais à la FNAC voir un technicien directement (au téléphone le mec me paraissait un peu "mou") et on teste un peu tout ça. 

A la fin il me dit "bon bah c'est mort la vérification prend trop de temps donc vous allez devoir le renvoyer en appelant au numéro ...". 
Bon ok, mec sympa, pro et me voilà parti pour appeler le SAV. Là on me dit que la machine "va bien" et que c'est donc juste une réinstallation qui fera l'affaire. 
Problème ça a fait l'affaire "peu de temps" et après même problème: menu pomme qui tourne sans jamais aller plus loin. 

Aujourd'hui encore j'ai téléphoner le SAV et je vais retenter dans quelques jours car pour le moment j'ai perdu mon disque d'installation (j'en ai un autre mais pas compatible ... :mouais: :mouais. 
Mais après avoir discuté avec le mec au téléphone il me redit que c'est pas un problème qui peut faire marcher la garantie échange à neuf et qu'une réinstallation fera l'affaire 

Voilà voilà bilan: 

- Faut pas être pressé pour les avoir au téléphone; 
- Les mecs sont plutôt sympas; 
- Faut surtout ne pas être pressé pour sa machine! Perso je bosse dessus et je ne peux pas me permettre 2 semaines sans ma machine. J'ai donc fait un crédit pour pouvoir me racheter un MB Pro en espérant pouvoir revendre l'ancien assez rapidement. 

J'ai pour le nouveau l'Apple Care avec qui j'ai eu un bilan mitigé (pour un IPhone) mais bon comme toutes les garanties c'est un peu long/chiant/couteux au final. 

Enjoy


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Juillet 2011)

Attention il ne faut pas confondre, assurance et garantie.

Fnac = assurance 
Apple care = garantie 

Les assurances se cumulent bien souvent et les magasins profite de la méconnaissance de ce que vous signez, bien vérifier les assurances CB, habitation & compagnie (pour le vol, casse), avant de souscrire une autre assurance.

Il en va de même pour les billets d'avions et tout et tout ....


----------



## Oli35 (4 Septembre 2011)

Je me permets de remonter ce fil, ne souscrivez pas à l'assurance échange à neuf
- les pixels morts sont désormais exclus pour les contrats souscrits cet été, et préférez une extension du constructeur, comme l'Apple Care.
- la cotisation atteint jusqu'à 45% du prix de la machine (269 euros pour une machine à 601...)

Il est possible de se faire rembourser les années entières de cotisation restantes.

Je suis allé hier acheter un nouvel ordi pour remplacer l'ancien couvert par cette garantie souscrite en mai (pixels morts, ancien contrat ça a marché), le vendeur m'a fait son cinéma pour que je souscrive à une nouvelle assurance, disant que j'avais un "***micro***-ordinateur 14 pouces" et que l'ancienne assurance ne sera plus valable sur le nouvel "ordinateur 15 pouces", et a négocié 8% de réduction sur l'ordi, l'assurance et la sacoche.

Une fois rentré à la maison, j'épluche mon contrat, je regarde le site web de la Fnac qui précise bien qu'en cas d'achat d'un matériel de prix supérieur, l'assurance reste valable 3 ans à compter de la souscription du matériel d'origine et la valeur de remplacement reste évidemment identique.

Retour immédiat à cette Fnac, "_le vendeur a commis une erreur... manque d'expérience , on vous rembourse... qu'est-ce qu'il a fait.._." . Le vendeur en question n'a pas fait de commentaire, mis à part un "_tant mieux_". Je l'avais déjà entendu discuter avec d'autres clients, plus de tchatche pour vendre de l'assurance que l'ordi en lui-même. L'époque des vendeurs experts est révolue.

Au final, ils n'ont pas touché à la remise de 8%, donc c'est un mal pour un bien 

Juste besoin de raconter cette expérience, ça peut servir :rose:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Septembre 2011)

Quitte à le répéter une nouvelle fois, rien ne vaut l'achat en ligne qui offre un droit de rétractation de minimum 7 jours. Dans le pire des cas, il en coute les frais de retour. C'est bien moins cher qu'une assurance 0 pixel mort.


----------



## kalyda (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un pourra me répondre mais je tente quand même...
Je dispose d'un mac 13,3 que j'ai acheté en 2009 et je dispose notamment de cette fameuse garantie échange à neuf. Seulement, mon mac blanc évidemment s'est fissuré des deux cotés du pad... eh oui c'est un classique...
Mon mac avait déjà été prie en charge en 2009 faisant fonctionné la garantie apple pour ce problème... On m'assure en me rendant mon mac que la coque ne devrait plus se fissuré or... re-belote... Elle est fissurée des deux cotés. Sachant que je suis bien évidemment méga soigneuse avec mon mac et que je ne l'ai jamais fais tombé ni quoi que ce soit... Je me demandais si la garantie échange a neuf fonctionnerait... Nous sommes en 2011 et la garantie apple étant d'un an c'est la garantie fnac échange qui prend le relais...
J'aimerais donc savoir si quelqu'un a eu ce problème et si la garantie prend le problème en charge parce que j'ai eu beau lire le livret cela ne m'a pas avancée...
Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## Lucieaus (13 Septembre 2011)

Apple prend ce problème en charge même hors garantie. La Fnac le sait et te dira sans doute de voir avec Apple.


----------



## kalyda (13 Septembre 2011)

Et dans ce cas la c'est payant hors garantie ou pas?:mouais:


----------



## Lucieaus (13 Septembre 2011)

Non, c'est un problème très connu, très largement répandu, qu'Apple prend en charge gratuitement même trois ans après l'achat de la machine.


----------



## kalyda (13 Septembre 2011)

ah!!! Quel soulagement!!!Je te remercie!!! je vais aller voir la fnac et au pire un revendeur apple... ça prendra peut être moins de temps...


----------



## kalyda (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un va pouvoir m'aider mais je tente quand même!!!
mon macbook blanc souffre d'un problème d'écran, en effet, il se trouve que mon ecran marche a moitié, c'est a dire qu'on dirait qu'il est a la position minimum de luminosité et dès qu'on essaye d'augmenter la luminosité avec les touches, la luminosité saute et cela redevient noir... Le problème étant que j'ai la garantie fnac échange a neuf... Mon macbook étant sorti a 25 exemplaire en France du faite que ce soit un prototype exclusif, je ne peux pas disposé de l'échange pour  avoir un macbook équivalent. De plus, j'ai remarqué d'apple ne faisait plus les macbook blanc et que de surcroit les nouveaux mac ont des processeur graphique alors que j'avais une carte graphique geforce très bien!!! es ce que je dois espéré avoir un mac ou peuvent ils me proposer un pc? La réparation sans garantie de mon écran serait elle très couteuse? es ce que le bon est valable pour n'importe qu'elle machine ou comme le stipule le carnet et le site on doit choisir dans une liste?
Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos quelques réponses!!!


----------



## edd72 (6 Janvier 2012)

Gné? Quel est ton Macbook? C'est quoi cette histoire de prototype vendu à la Fnac??? Et c'est quoi cette histoire de Macbook avec une carte graphique au lieu d'un chipset??? C'est pas le vendeur de la Fnac qui t'a barratiné tout ça?

Dans le meilleur des cas, ton MB a un chipset Geforce 320M qui est bien un chipset et pas une carte dédiée. Ce n'est pas du tout un prototype...


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Janvier 2012)

pour ma part je pense à du flan bassiné par un vendeur FNAC qui voulait faire de la vente! 

25 exemplaires???? qu'a t il de plus ton MB blanc vis à vis des autres? 
(il sait faire le café?) 

je suis desole pour toi qu'il t'ai pris pour une couillonne ... 


pour te repondre SI ton dossier est accepté tu as le droit de choisir sur une liste de produits ayant les mêmes caracteristiques de ton mac à la date d'achat! 
ou un bon d'achat de ce montant!


----------



## NightWalker (6 Janvier 2012)

Il a été acheté quand ?

Et je te rassure d'une chose, Apple ne vend jamais les prototypes... ça tu peux le dire aux vendeurs de la Fnac. Au contraire, Apple chasse ceux qui distribuent/vendent des prototypes.
Sauf les modèles qui sont considérés "collectors". 

Donc si tu as leur assurance remplacement, tu leur exige un remplacement à valeur équivalente. Et tu peux leur dire d'arrêter de raconter des conneries. Sinon tu peux dénoncer à Apple des ventes des prototypes.


----------



## kalyda (6 Janvier 2012)

Excusez, mes termes ont peut être été un peu fort, mais effectivement c'est un modèle qui a été distribué a 25 exemplaires (sur la France il y en a eu bien évidemment d'autres exemplaire vendu partout dans le monde )sources véridique vu qu'un vendeur apple me la confirmer, non parce que c'était un prototype mais plus un essai entre l'ancien mac blanc et le nouveau (qui a disparu)... effectivement j'avais une geforce sur mon mac blanc... en fait je l'ai pris non pas parce que je me suis fais baratiner  (après qu'il m'est baratiné sur leur histoire de prototype ca m'étonnerais guerre m'enfin... j'étais jeune...^^)mais parce que j'ai fais une bonne affaire par rapport aux performance des autres macs blancs vendu quand je l'ai acheté en 2009.En tout cas ma petite bete fonctionnait très bien je peux faire tourner des jeux pas mal dessus... (oui je joue aux jeux video). Bref... je crois qu'on peut soupçonner la fnac d'en rajouter... surtout quand y dises que les coques blanches des macs blancs n'ont aucun problème...
Je suis donc passer a la fnac... tout devrait bien se passer on a détecter une erreur matériel donc ça devrait passer en garantie... mais question importante on me proposera surement un mac pro avec un processeur graphic intel Hd 3000 qu'es ce que ca vaut? le vendeur apple ma dit que c'était mieux que mon ancienne carte geforce 9400m (je crois que c'est ca ou 9600)? Désolé de m'être mal exprimer tout a l'heure:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------




kolargol31 a dit:


> pour ma part je pense à du flan bassiné par un vendeur FNAC qui voulait faire de la vente!
> 
> 25 exemplaires???? qu'a t il de plus ton MB blanc vis à vis des autres?
> (il sait faire le café?)
> ...





Pour te répondre... effectivement il y a des chances que je me sois fait embobiner et baratiner par un vendeur  la garantie coute bien 299 euro donc si ca c'est pas de l'arnaque... mais si tu veux savoir mon mac book avais alors une carte graphique supérieur au mac blanc vendu en 2009, 2 fois plus de disque dur, et un processeur core deux duo mieux cadencé... donc pour le prix c'était mieux que les macs qu'ils vendaient... Voili Voilou... Je reconnais que c'était mon premier mac ayant eu trop de problème avec des pc... les vendeurs ont du voir en moi un pigeon a baratiner peut être  enfin il m'ont entendu cette après midi... y sont plus près de m'avoir^^


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Janvier 2012)

on est bcp à s'être fait avoir par leur discours sur la garantie FNAC

pour ma part le fait d'avoir fait ça ils ont perdu un bon client, je leur lachais pas mal de thunes par an pour renouveller mon home cinema mon LCD (tjrs le haut de gamme) et ainsi que les ordis MAC! 

maintenant je sais que le mieux est de passer directement par APPLE pour la garantie 

ps: pour ma part je me suis fait volé mon mac book black, 2 semaines avant la fin de garantie... croyant à une entourloupette  ils ont fait trainer la chose et sURTOUT ils m'ont proposé un remplaçant assez médiocre par rapport au MBB que j'avais! 
car soit disant que le tarif du black n'etait pas justifié


----------



## kalyda (6 Janvier 2012)

Effectivement... moi je suis assez déçu, je trouve cette garantie peu pratique et surtout pas assez explicite... le livret définis tellement de cause de non garantie qu'on s'y perd... 
Je pense que après ma fin de garantie au mois de juin je vais prendre une apple care... j'espère que c'est possible... le même prix pour je pense un meilleur service plus clair avec des gens qui baratine pas... :rateau:Enfin c'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron je crois que cela m'apprendra... Enfin sinon un avis sur le macbook pro avec intel hd 3000? Je joue à pas mal de jeux de rôle relativement récent et des str... sans pour autant oublié son activité principal le travail... d'ailleurs iwork 09 s'installe sur Lion?


----------



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2012)

Si tu as acheté ton Mac en juin 2009, c'est trop tard pour souscrire un AppleCare. L'appleCare permet d'étendre la garantie à 3 ans à partir de la date d'achat et doit être souscrit avant la fin de la première année.

Donc pour un AppleCare qui aurait couvert ton Mac jusqu'en juin 2012 (pour un Mac acheté en juin 2009), il aurait fallu souscrire l'AppleCare avant juin 2010.


----------



## kalyda (6 Janvier 2012)

En fait je parlais du mac que je vais certainement acquérir avec le bon d'échange de mon mac défectueux! Pas  mon mac de 2009, je suis au courant que je ne peux pas changer de garantie. Je pensais que pour le remplaçant étant donné qu'il me restera 6 mois de garantie je pourrais souscrire a un apple care après. Enfin je peux me tromper!


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Janvier 2012)

dès l'achat de ton mac tu as 1 an - quelques jours (pour que le contrat soit pris en compte)

donc pourquoi parles tu de 6 mois? 
(le reste du contrat FNAC n'a rien à voir faire là dedans)


----------



## chafpa (7 Janvier 2012)

A l'achat de mon iMac late 2009, j'avais pris l'extension de garantie Fnac parce que c'étaient les promos de fin d'année et que la Fnac la vendait une (toute petite) poignée d'euros.

En temps normal, j'aurais pris l'Apple Care sans hésitation.


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> dès l'achat de ton mac tu as 1 an - quelques jours (pour que le contrat soit pris en compte)
> 
> donc pourquoi parles tu de 6 mois?
> (le reste du contrat FNAC n'a rien à voir faire là dedans)



Je pense que le contrat FNAC sur lequel il reste 6 mois de garantie sera reporté sur le nouveau Mac mais c'est sans interêt puisque de toute façon le nouveau Mac sera couvert par la garantie Apple durant 1 an (puis par l'AppleCare si un AppleCare est souscrit)


----------



## kalyda (7 Janvier 2012)

Oui voila c'est pour ça que je parlais de six mois, parce que je vais devoir envoyé la copie de la facture et tout pour que l'appareil continue la garantie deja existente... donc effectivement c'est rassurant de savoir que je pourrais prendre apple care avant la fin de cette dite assurance. Personnellement j'avais demander apple care en 2009 et on m'avait soigneusement dit que la fnac ne le fournissait pas... De fait je me suis rabattu sur cette garantie j'aurais mieux fait de vérifier.... :mouais:


----------



## Abd Salam (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire de quoi il s'agit au sujet de cette "offre" de la fnac ? c'est une assurance ou une garantie contractuelle ?

Les Clauses Générales de Ventes de cette "offre" sont-elles en ligne quelque part, comme les C.G.V de l'Apple Care ?...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------

Je me réponds à moi-même...


Ça s'appelle "contrat de _*garantie*_ échange à neuf produit technique", mais d'après les C.G.V, c'est couvert par Finaref _Assurance_...Finaref _Risque_ Divers... et SPB ; trois assureurs, apparamment.

C'est à croire que les commerçants cherchent délibérémment à créer la confusion dans l'esprit du consommateur : on vend une _assurance_, et on l'appelle _*garantie*_.

ouhaou 



> *Exclusions des garanties dassurance*
> 
> 
>  Les Pannes relevant des *exclusions spécifiques à la garantie constructeur* de
> lAppareil assuré mentionnées dans la notice dutilisation de lAppareil assuré.



A croire, que la fnac ne sert que d'intermédiaire entre le client et le fabricant...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------




drs a dit:


> Bon, je n'aime pas plus que vous la fnac, ils ont essayé de me refourguer leur assurance lorsque j'ai acheté mon MBA...et j'ai pas pris.
> 
> Mais juste un petit détail: un commerçant, lors d'un achat en boutique, n'est absolument pas tenu de reprendre un article (SAUF panne ou casse), et s'il le reprend, il n'est pas tenu d'effectuer un remboursement. Il peut fournir un avoir s'il le désire, ce qui est déjà pas mal, car il n'est obligé de rien à ce niveau.
> Le remboursement n'est obligatoire que sur de la VPC ou démarchage à domicile.



Petites précision : le vendeur n'est pas obligé de reprendre un article qui fonctionne parfaitement...   et s'il accepte, il peut le faire à ses conditions... notamment imposer que l'on raméne l'emballage, _par ex_.

Par contre, quand il y a une panne, c'est pas le vendeur qui décide s'il rembourse ou remplace... c'est l'acheteur qui demande, et le vendeur qui doit prouver que c'est impossible de faire selon la *préférence* de l'acheteur, cf. *Article L211-9* du Code de la Consommation :



> *Article L211-9*
> _Créé par Ordonnance n°2005-136 du 17 février 2005 - art. 1 JORF 18 février 2005_
> 
> En cas de défaut de conformité, l'*ACHETEUR choisit entre* la *réparation* et le *remplacement* du bien.
> ...



Dernière précision : le commerçant ne peut pas imposer de conditions de son choix (***), pour une reprise ou un remboursement de matériel en panne !
les vendeurs ont trop souvent l'habitude d'appliquer les conditions de _reprises amiables_ aux reprises de produits défectueux.
Vous n'êtes pas tenu de rapporter les emballages, _par ex_, seulement le produit et les accessoires fourni avec, même en vrac, avec la preuve d'achat.


(***) : sauf si l'acheteur s'est obligé à accepter les conditions du vendeur en souscrivant aux C.G.V. d'un contrat de *garantie commerciale* ou un _contrat d'assurance_, et que l'acheteur fait jouer les contrats en question.


----------



## kalyda (7 Janvier 2012)

Effectivement, ce n'est pas vraiment une garantie mais plus une assurance, d'abord on impose un service technique par téléphone qui fait faire des manip pour juger de la pannes, ensuite, si la panne est avéré et qu'elle semble faire partie des closes de l'échange on nous passe un assureur qui fait une déclaration avec nous par tel...seul hic c'est qu'effectivement on voit bien que c'est une assurance parce qu'ils essayent de façon détourner de te faire dire que c'est de ta faute pour ne pas avoir a faire marché la garantie... (en tout cas c'est ce qu'on m'a fait sentir ce matin).
De toute façon mon mac va faire l'objet d'un contrôle en centre technique pour confirmer que c'est le bon appareil, que la panne est matériel et qu'elle est recevable... 
Je reste perplexe quand a cette pseudo assurance garantie... j'espère seulement qu'on ne va pas me dire que c'est de ma faute alors qu'il est comme neuf...
Les conditions générales de l'offre son disponible sur le site de la fnac... Il y a un guide aussi qui stipule deux pages qui justifient les cas ou la garantie ne marche pas... autant dire que ce n'est pas gagner d'avance!!!!


----------



## subsole (7 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Ça s'appelle "contrat de _*garantie*_ échange à neuf produit technique", mais d'après les C.G.V, c'est couvert par Finaref _Assurance_...Finaref _Risque_ Divers... et SPB ; trois assureurs, apparamment.
> 
> C'est à croire que les commerçants cherchent délibérémment à créer la confusion dans l'esprit du consommateur : on vend une _assurance_, et on l'appelle _*garantie*_.
> 
> ouhaou





> Citation:
> Exclusions des garanties d&#8217;assurance
> &#8226; Les Pannes relevant des exclusions spécifiques à la garantie constructeur de
> l&#8217;Appareil assuré mentionnées dans la notice d&#8217;utilisation de l&#8217;Appareil assuré.



Bonjour,
Donc la garantie Fnac, est une assurance. 
Que couvre-t-elle exactement et surtout dans/à quelles conditions ?
Si je comprends bien , si je fais tomber mon Mac/iPad/iPhone dans la piscine l'assurance ne fonctionnera pas, puisque ce genre de "chose" n'est pas prise en charge par la garantie constructeur (1an) ni la garantie de non-conformité (2 ans).


----------



## kalyda (7 Janvier 2012)

Pour te répondre simplement, c'est une assurance, qui ne prend en charge que peu de chose, j'en fais l'expérience moi même. Si tu le fais tomber, renverse quelque chose dessus ou a une utilisation selon eux non conforme, l'assurance ne marchera pas. Il faut bien sur prendre en compte que beaucoup de problème d'écran ne sont pas prit en charge. Seulement les pixels bloqué en position allumé, le pixel qui ne s'allume pas et le pixel dont un sous pixel s'allume en permanence ou ne s'allume jamais (autant dire que c'est pas très claire je t'ai cité le texte du livret fourni).
Cette assurance remplace ton appareil, si le modèle n'existe pas ce sera un bon de la valeur de ton appareil... si bien sur ils décrètent que tu n'es pas responsable et que c'est recevable. Autant dire que c'est pas la meilleur chose a prendre.


----------



## subsole (7 Janvier 2012)

kalyda a dit:


> Pour te répondre simplement, c'est une assurance, qui ne prend en charge que peu de chose



Aurais tu un lien, afin que l'on puisse voir la liste précise ?


----------



## kalyda (7 Janvier 2012)

Voila le liens du texte en pdf du livret dont je dispose avec toutes les informations relatives à cette pseudo garantie assurance.
http://multimedia.fnac.com/multimed...e_Echange_Tous_Produits_Techniques_122009.pdf


----------



## subsole (7 Janvier 2012)

kalyda a dit:


> Voila le liens du texte en pdf du livret dont je dispose avec toutes les informations relatives à cette pseudo garantie assurance.
> http://multimedia.fnac.com/multimed...e_Echange_Tous_Produits_Techniques_122009.pdf



Merci. 
C'est éloquent, si l'on vous propose cette """garantie/assurance""" passez votre chemin !


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Janvier 2012)

Je suis pas totalement d'accord avec vous cette assurance peut être utile, il faut juste savoir lire et écrire.

J'ai lu partout de mauvaise critique, MAIS en lisant les déclarations d'accidents, moi même j'aurai contesté, décrire un accident sans UN VERBE d'action, il faut être très fort quand même. (chose très courante, et on va pas vous répondre pour vous dire "vous avez pas décris un accident).

Il faut être claire, précis ET concis lors de la déclaration.

Et pour les clauses c'est partout pareil. 

C'est vrai que si vous prenez un MAC, vous risquez de vous retrouvez avec un autre ordinateur d'une autre marque.

Mais il y a pas que MAC dans la vie, il y a d'autre assurance aussi.


----------



## subsole (7 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je suis pas totalement d'accord avec vous cette assurance peut être utile, il faut juste savoir lire et écrire.
> 
> J'ai lu partout de mauvaise critique, MAIS en lisant les déclarations d'accidents, moi même j'aurai contesté, décrire un accident sans UN VERBE d'action, il faut être très fort quand même. (chose très courante, et on va pas vous répondre pour vous dire "vous avez pas décris un accident).
> 
> ...



:sleep: Me voilà rassuré, par cette déclaration aussi vide que cette assurance Fnac.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Janvier 2012)

Tu proposes quoi alors l'APPLE CARE ? 

C'est différent donc tu peux te faire avoir en prenant l'apple care (casse), en prenant une assurance (si c'est toi qui le casse) ...

Il y avait des contrats bien mieux avant.

Alors si on t'écoute autant passé son chemin pour tout et garder la garantie d'un an. (Ce qui n'est pas une mauvaise chose non plus ...).


----------



## chafpa (7 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il y avait des contrats bien mieux avant..


Peut-être. On appelait cela des "extensions de garantie" et elles portaient sur les pièces et la main-d'oeuvre à l'identique de la 1ère année de garantie 

PS : Cela existent toujours chez certaines enseignes


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Janvier 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Peut-être. On appelait cela des "extensions de garantie" et elles portaient sur les pièces et la main-d'oeuvre à l'identique de la 1ère année de garantie
> 
> PS : Cela existent toujours chez certaines enseignes



Presque c'était des garanties constructeurs (donc pas des enseignes), aux choix, et pas très onéreuse (surement la cause de l'arrêt). Genre toshiba, sony, j'ai pas trop cherché peut être sa a changé.


----------



## Abd Salam (7 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Presque c'était des garanties constructeurs (donc pas des enseignes), aux choix, et pas très onéreuse (surement la cause de l'arrêt). Genre toshiba, sony, j'ai pas trop cherché peut être sa a changé.



Une _extension de garantie_ est une *garantie commerciale*... qui peut être proposée par le vendeur, donc l'enseigne, ou le fabricant.

Une _garantie constructeur_ est une *garantie commerciale*... proposée par le fabricant, gratuitement ou non.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Donc la garantie Fnac, est une assurance.
> Que couvre-t-elle exactement et surtout dans/à quelles conditions ?
> Si je comprends bien , si je fais tomber mon Mac/iPad/iPhone dans la piscine l'assurance ne fonctionnera pas, puisque ce genre de "chose" n'est pas prise en charge par la garantie constructeur (1an) ni la garantie de non-conformité (2 ans).



C'est une assurance... avec des clauses pas forcément favorables à l'assuré. La preuve, voilà une autre clause d'anthologie :



> http://multimedia.fnac.com/multimed...e_Echange_Tous_Produits_Techniques_122009.pdf
> 
> 4. Exclusions des garanties dassurance Le Contrat collectif ne garantit pas :
> 
>  *Les sinistres intervenus entre la période dachat* du Produit technique *et celle de ladhésion au Contrat* collectif, indépendamment de la mise en uvre ou non de la « garantie Fnac panne au déballage ».



Et je ne pense pas que les pannes et dégâts consécutifs à une chute du matériel dans une piscine ou ailleurs soient couverts :



>  les Pannes résultants d'un dommage matériel accidentel
> 
>  Les Dommages matériels accidentels




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h25 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu proposes quoi alors l'Apple Care ?
> 
> C'est différent donc tu peux te faire avoir en prenant l'apple care (casse), en prenant une assurance (si c'est toi qui le casse) ...
> 
> ...



Doit-on rappeler que la garantie un an est une *garantie commerciale* gratuite ?...

Le produit acheté est obligatoirement couvert deux ans par la *garantie de conformité du bien au contrat* ET  par *la garantie à raison des vices cachés*.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Janvier 2012)

On doit rien rappeler du tout, ensuite je disais juste que avant les constructeurs et non l'enseigne (qui peut ne pas être le constructeur) proposés des garanties supplémentaires peu chère, ce qui n'est plus le cas maintenant il me semble.

Et secondement vu que je disais que au final ne rien choisir entre l'apple care et l'assurance fnac n'est pas forcement une mauvaise chose, tacitement je disais clairement que la garantie d'un an était gratuite sinon mon post n'aurait aucun intérêt.

*"garantie de conformité du bien au contrat* ET  par *la garantie à raison des vices cachés*.    "

Honnêtement on s'en fou de celle là, elle est trop contraignante est très difficile à mettre en &#339;uvre individuellement. Et bien souvent les constructeurs reconnaissent les vices cachés d'eux mêmes suite à des actions groupés.


----------



## Abd Salam (7 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> On doit rien rappeler du tout, ensuite je disais juste que avant les constructeurs et non l'enseigne (qui peut ne pas être le constructeur) proposés des garanties supplémentaires peu chère, ce qui n'est plus le cas maintenant il me semble.
> 
> Et secondement vu que je disais que au final ne rien choisir entre l'apple care et l'assurance fnac n'est pas forcement une mauvaise chose, tacitement je disais clairement que la garantie d'un an était gratuite sinon mon post n'aurait aucun intérêt.




Les *garanties commerciales* dénommée _garanties constructeurs_ gratuites existent toujours... et sont généralement, pour ne pas dire systématiquement, présentées de manière équivoque, ce qui donne à croire à l'acheteur qu'il bénéfice seulement d'une garantie d'un an (en général), et rien d'autre.

Sinon, je suis ravi de lire qu'on doit rien rappeler du tout, et que le principe de gratuité dans votre précédent message était "tacite".

Je vois que vous concluez votre message par cette vilaine _légende urbaine_ qui voudrait que les garanties légales soient contraignantes à mettre en oeuvre...
Pourtant, la Loi est clairement du côté de l'acheteur...  surtout non-professionnel !

Je ne dis pas que les commerçants ne font jamais la gueule quand on veut faire jouer les *garanties légales*, mais de là à dire que les garanties légales sont plus contraignantes à mettre en oeuvre...
Je dirais que c'est justement parceque les gens croient que les *garanties légales* sont difficiles à faire respecter, que les commerçants n'ont plus qu'à récolter les bénéfices des fausses croyances et de l'ignorance des consommateurs.

Et c'est justement cela qui permet aux *garanties commerciales* payantes de prospérer... si les gens connaissaient leurs droits, ce n'est pas dit que les _assurances_ et les _extensions de garanties_ qui couvrent au final le produit dans les mêmes conditions que les garanties obligatoires dans le meilleur des cas, paraitraient "attrayantes" aux yeux du client.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Janvier 2012)

Je n'aurais pas du utilisé tacite ici, j'aurai dû dire tellement logique que j'avais pas besoin de le préciser. 

Je parlais de garantie constructeur supplémentaire, qui n'existe plus vu, enfin les constructeurs ont arrêtés de les faire. 

Comme l'apple care mais en mieux. En gros c'était +2 ans ou + 3 ans sur les un an (donc 3 ou 4 ans au total), mais c'était surtout 80 euros à peu près. Mais il y a longtemps


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2012)

Quel serait le/les gros avantages de cette assurance Fnac par rapport à l'AppleCare et inversement ?
À la lecture du PDF _(en travers)_, l'assurances Fnac ressemble plutôt à un attrape c*n.
 De trop très nombreuses closes tordues d'exclusions, ou le prêt ""éventuel"" d'un PC, à la place d'un Mac  ^^, etc.


----------



## kalyda (8 Janvier 2012)

L'avantage qui saute aux yeux pour cette "garantie assurance " est effectivement le remplacement a neuf... Je pense que beaucoup de gens son attiré par le terme "neuf"... Après effectivement... et c'est la mon soucis actuellement, le modèle n'étant plus commercialisé... il faut trouver une machine équivalente ou en mieux si vous avez les moyens d'y mettre le prix en plus de celui de votre ancien ordinateur. Et il faut dire ce qu'il est moi personnellement étudiante... la question financière est un peu sensible.
Donc il y a effectivement des chances de devoir prendre un pc, vu que le bon est de la valeur de votre ancienne machine. Actuellement les macs (hors macbook air) commençent a 1149 euro, mon mac en valant 999euros... Il faut que je rajoute forcement. Maintenant reste a savoir ce que je peux me permettre.
Par contre pour moi cette garantie pose un problème certain, je déteste avoir a faire a des boîtes vocales, et surtout devoir répété mon problème a X techniciens pour que le suivant vérifie le travail du précédent. Je pense que se rendre dans un centre agrée apple doit prendre moins de temps et surtout doit être plus humain.


----------



## Abd Salam (8 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Quel serait le/les gros avantages de cette assurance Fnac par rapport à l'AppleCare et inversement ?
> À la lecture du PDF _(en travers)_, l'assurances Fnac ressemble plutôt à un attrape c*n.
> De trop très nombreuses closes tordues d'exclusions, ou le prêt ""éventuel"" d'un PC, à la place d'un Mac  ^^, etc.



Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'on est à la limite de la tromperie... _et encore, je minore mon propos pour éviter d'être accusé de diffamation_ !

On met en avant les mots "*garantie*" et "échange *à neuf*" pour jouer sur la ou les cordes sensibles du client... qui, on peut le comprendre, aime à être rassuré quand il dépense une somme d'argent importante pour s'équiper.

Ce type de contrats (*extension de garantie*/*garantie commerciale* ; et "_assurance_") ne sont intéressants que s'ils reprennent les points clé de la *garantie de conformité* pendant _au moins_ un an de plus, _par ex_...

Je me permet de radoter : la Loi oblige le commerçant à procéder à un échange "_*à neuf*_" _ou produit équivalent_ en cas de panne "au déballage" _OU_ remboursement, _*OU*_ échange à neuf _OU_ produit équivalent _OU_ réparation (pendant 2 ans)...
Bref, le client doit forcément rentrer à la maison avec un produit qui fonctionne parfaitement, ou être remboursé. Point.

En clair, il faut vraiment que les Clauses Générales de Ventes des _*garanties commerciales*_ OU _assurance_ apportent _au moins_ un vrai plus... pour valoir la peine d'être souscrites *ET payées* en plus des *garanties légales* obligatoires !

Je me rends compte que les gens ne font que chercher... ce que la Loi garantit déjà ET gratuitement !
Conclusion : Souscrire une *extension de garantie*, voir _une assurance_, c'est intéressant *si et seulement si les avantages garanties par la Loi* (garantie de conformité du bien au contrat) sont prolongés pendant un an de plus (_donc 3 ans de garanties au total_), ou deux ans de plus que le minimum légal obligatoire (_donc 4 ans de garanties au total_), etc (par exemple) !

Il faut vraiment veiller à ce que le ou les services supplémentaires proposés dans le contrat de *garantie commerciale* ou d'_assurance_ soient vraiment intéressants... et ne soient pas du baratin :
_Comme par ex, la possibilité de s'adresser à n'importe quelle boutique de l'enseigne en France ou en Europe, pour porter réclamation... quand on est sédentaire_ 
Est-ce vraiment un service utile ?... ça vaut la peine de payer pour ? à chacun de voir s'il y trouve son intérêt, biensûr. En toute connaissance de cause.

N.B. : Les *garanties commerciales* doivent par définition proposer des services *différents* et *supplémentaires* aux *garanties légales*... un commerçant ne saurait facturer ce que la Loi rend *obligatoire* et *gratuit* ! évidemment.


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Janvier 2012)

L'avantage d'une assurance comparé à une garantie c'est surtout la casse.

Mais oui il y a des clauses mais elles ne vont pas à l'encontre de l'essence essentiel du service, en gros la casse c'est un tiers, et l'échange à neuf est très clairement expliqué.

C'est pas la marque c'est le fonction, un MAC est un PC, tu peux avoir un toshiba à la place d'un mac.

L'avantage c'est la casse par un tiers.

Au final si il y a toutes les clauses c'est à cause des abus, par exemple tu n'es pas assuré si tu casses toi même l'objet, la raison est simple il y a trop de personne qui casse volontairement leurs matériel à la fin de leurs contrat d'assurance ou avant pour bénéficier d'un matériel neuf. 

C'est pas une arnaque juste les contrats d'assurance ont toujours beaucoup de clause, que ce soit voiture, maison ou autre. 

Mais l'apple care comme la garantie échange à neuf peut être utile dans des cas très restreint. Alors au final on en revient a ce que j'ai dis, soit il faut prendre une assurance totalement extérieur soit ne rien prendre et payer juste le produit avec la garantie commerciale d'un an GRATUITE 

Enfin il suffit de faire un petit calcul de probabilité .... Pour au final se rendre compte que prendre aucune garantie supplémentaire sur le long terme reste un très bon choix, le nombre d'ordinateur accumulé sur une vie si il y en a quelque uns qui lâche avant 3 ans c'est pas grave du tout.


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2012)

Bin, en cas de casse par un tiers, c'est l'assurance du tiers qui fonctionne ou c'est le tiers qui paye lui-même les dégâts.
Personnellement, je conseille chaudement un AC, qui est une prolongation de la garantie constructeur.


----------



## Abd Salam (8 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Au final si il y a toutes les clauses c'est à cause des abus, par exemple tu n'es pas assuré si tu casses toi même l'objet, la raison est simple il y a trop de personne qui casse volontairement leurs matériel à la fin de leurs contrat d'assurance ou avant pour bénéficier d'un matériel neuf.
> 
> ...



Vous devez être assureur, vous, non ?   (_je plaisante_)

Rassurez-vous, les assureurs mettent des clauses restrictives pour ne pas être ruinés par des clients honnêtes... avant tout.
Ce n'est pas de la méchanceté, c'est une question de survie... _et de cupidité aussi_ :

L'objectif d'une compagnie d'assurance, c'est de faire un bénéfice... et pas de redistribuer la totalité de l'argent récolté  

Mais j'aime beaucoup, cette idée du gentil assureur vs. le méchant assuré. Comme si seuls, les assurés pouvaient rechercher leur intérêt.


----------



## drs (8 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est pas la marque c'est le fonction, un MAC est un PC, tu peux avoir un toshiba à la place d'un mac.



Pas forcément. Cette assurance stipule bien qu'il est aussi pris en compte certains paramètres; Par ex. si tu as un appareil reflex canon avec 4 objectifs et que tu casses le boitier, ils te redonneront un canon à fonctionnalités équivalentes, du fait que sinon, tu dois remplacer tous les objectifs.

Dans le cas d'un mac, il est possible de faire valoir OS X, qui n'a pas d'équivalent 

Compliqué, mais faisable...


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Janvier 2012)

vi vi d'ailleurs dans le lot des propositions il y a tjrs un mac!


----------



## drs (8 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bin, en cas de casse par un tiers, c'est l'assurance du tiers qui fonctionne ou c'est le tiers qui paye lui-même les dégâts.
> Personnellement, je conseille chaudement un AC, qui est une prolongation de la garantie constructeur.



Oui mais en casse accidentelle par toi même, aucune garantie constructeur ne te prendra en charge.


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Vous devez être assureur, vous, non ?   (_je plaisante_)
> 
> 
> Mais j'aime beaucoup, cette idée du gentil assureur vs. le méchant assuré. Comme si seuls, les assurés pouvaient rechercher leur intérêt.



Non par contre je connais les clauses.

Il faut bien lire, je ne dis que l'assurance est gentil, j'explique juste la présence des clauses .
Tu ferais des contrats à longueurs tu comprendrais que les clauses ont une très grande utilités,  les clauses sont aussi important que l'objet du contrat même.


----------



## Abd Salam (9 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Non par contre je connais les clauses.
> 
> Il faut bien lire, je ne dis que l'assurance est gentil, j'explique juste la présence des clauses .
> Tu ferais des contrats à longueurs tu comprendrais que les clauses ont une très grande utilités,  les clauses sont aussi important que l'objet du contrat même.



J'ai très bien lu ton précédent message... et je soulignais _avec ironie_ ton avis trop favorable aux assureurs.

Et je répondais très clairement, que les clauses des assureurs sont loin d'être justifiées par les abus. Et c'est logique du point de vue de l'intérêt des assureurs.

Je n'ai pas écrit précédemment que les clauses n'ont aucun intérêt. Mais que les clauses ne sont pas aussi "neutres" que tu le laissais penser, et que les clauses ne sont pas du tout une réponses aux abus. C'est tout.


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Janvier 2012)

Okay désolé.

La question n'est pas de savoir si elles sont neutres, mais légales, et elles le sont. 

Tu es libre d'y souscrire ou pas après .


----------



## Abd Salam (9 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Okay désolé.
> 
> La question n'est pas de savoir si elles sont neutres, mais légales, et elles le sont.
> 
> Tu es libre d'y souscrire ou pas après .



Non, la question n'était pas de savoir si les clauses étaient légales... le sujet était ton propos qui justifiait les clauses plus ou moins sévèrement "_arbitraires_" au prétexte que les clauses en question auraient été rien d'autre qu'une réponse aux abus des assurés.

Ce n'est pas le cas. Les clauses servent à préserver l'intérêt des assureurs. Qu'ils ne se retrouvent pas trop avec le pantalon et la culotte sur les chevilles d'une part, et qu'ils puissent quand même faire un bénéfice, d'autre part !

Si le sujet de l'échange change en cours de route...   

Quant à la légalité, les contrats d'*extension de garantie* et d'_assurance_ sont bien souvent loin d'être inattaquables... Une lecture attentive du Code Civil et du Code de la Consommation comparée aux "Clauses Générales de Vente" pourrait donner des sueurs froides aux commerçants...    



> Code Civil
> 
> *Article 1602*
> _Créé par Loi 1804-03-06 promulguée le 16 mars 1804_
> ...



Ah bon, le vendeur a l'obligation de *garantir* ce qu'il vend ? mais alors, il vend quoi dans ses contrats d'*extension de garantie* ?...  

_Alors, quels sont les services que le vendeur ou fabricant peut facturer en les appelant "*garanties commerciales*" sans être en infraction ?... _
(à méditer)

N'est pas une _pratique commerciale trompeuse ou déloyale_ le fait de présenter comme un câdeau/geste commerciale ce qui est rendu obligatoire par la Loi ?...
C'est quoi une _*garantie constructeur*_ gratuite ?...

_Quels sont les services_ même futiles et insignifiants _que peut proposer le constructeur qui soit autre chose que ce que la Loi l'oblige déjà à faire ?_
Le terme "*garantie constructeur*" serait-il seulement du baratin qui sert à rassurer le chaland, à l'inciter à acheter, donc d'altérer de manière substantielle, le comportement économique du consommateur normalement *informé* et raisonnablement *attentif* et *avisé* ?



> Code de la Consommation
> 
> *Article L120-1*
> _Modifié par LOI n°2008-776 du 4 août 2008 - art. 83_
> ...



Ah, bon, c'est pas trop trop bien d'appeler un _contrat d'assurance_ : *garantie* échange "à neuf" ?...
Parceque le terme "*garantie*" peut et va induire en erreur le consommateur sur la nature du service. C'est vraiment légal, ça ?

Et le vendeur au moment de placer le contrat d'assurance, il insiste bien sur le terme "_assurance_" ou "*garantie* échange à neuf" ?




> http://ec.europa.eu/consumers/cons_int/safe_shop/fair_bus_pract/ucp_fr.pdf
> 
> directive européenne de 2006 :
> 
> ...


----------



## artaud (9 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Ah bon, le vendeur a l'obligation de *garantir* ce qu'il vend ? mais alors, il vend quoi dans ses contrats d'*extension de garantie* ?...
> 
> N'est pas une _pratique commerciale trompeuse ou déloyale_ le fait de présenter comme un câdeau/geste commerciale ce qui est rendu obligatoire par la Loi ?...
> C'est quoi une _*garantie constructeur*_ gratuite ?...



Bien évidemment, vous avez tout à fait raison
Il y a des garanties légales et elles suffisent grandement Le reste s'appelle des pièges à gogo
Quand vous achetez un matériel à x euros, vous êtes en droit d'attendre un produit qui vaut x euros Point barre. Un matériel qui tombe en panne au bout de 15 jours, qui présente des fissures de tous côtés, c'est un matériel défectueux qui ne vaut pas le prix que le consommateur l'a payé. La Loi protège le consommateur, nul besoin d'extension de garantie

Avais un G4 dont le modem lâchait tous les mois, après moult réparations chez un réparateur agréé, j'ai demandé à la FNAC au terme de la garantie contractuelle (1 an), le remboursement de mon Imac en vertu de la loi (garantie des vices cachés, ai lu ici ou là qu'elle ne servait à rien, si, si) Je les ai menacé de poursuites judiciaires, il m'a été remboursé _in toto_.
Quand on a raison, quand on est dans son bon droit, il faut savoir se plaindre Les constructeurs, vendeurs utilisent souvent la durée des procédures, le découragement des plaignants pour les empêcher de faire valoir leurs droits


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2012)

@*drs*



JustTheWay a dit:


> L'avantage d'une assurance comparé à une garantie c'est surtout la casse.
> Mais oui il y a des clauses mais elles ne vont pas à l'encontre de l'essence essentiel du service, en gros *la casse c'est un tiers*, et l'échange à neuf est très clairement expliqué.





subsole a dit:


> Bin, *en cas de casse par un tiers*, c'est l'assurance du tiers qui fonctionne ou c'est le tiers qui paye lui-même les dégâts.
> Personnellement, je conseille chaudement un AC, qui est une prolongation de la garantie constructeur.
> 
> 
> ...


Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, je répondais à JustTheWay et nous parlions des *tiers* , relis les messages ci-dessus .
En ponctuation, je conseillais un AC.
Au moins avec un AC on n'achète pas un grand rien. 
- - - - - 
Comme tu pourras le constater, en lisant le PDF de la Fnac ou la réponse de kalyda ci-dessous "l'assurance" de la Fnac n'est pas mieux que l'AC en en cas de casse par toi-même.


kalyda a dit:


> Pour te répondre simplement, c'est une assurance, qui ne prend en charge que peu de chose, j'en fais l'expérience moi même. *Si tu le fais tomber*, renverse quelque chose dessus ou a *une utilisation selon eux non conforme, l'assurance ne marchera pas*.


Pourquoi payer une assurance Fnac qui ressemble à une coquille vide ou presque tant les conditions à remplir sont quasi impossibles (les clauses sont là pour ça).
_Votre Mac tombe ne panne, mais il faut que ce soit une année finissant en 9, entre 0h12 et 0h13 le 29 février, à condition que vous n'utilisiez pas votre ordinateur Mac à moins de 200 cm de vous.... _Bien sûr je déconne . ^^ 
Au moins avec un AC, on sais ce que l'on achète, c'est clair.


----------



## kalyda (9 Janvier 2012)

Oui effectivement, on m'a poser de nombreuses questions par rapport a mon utilisation de l'appareil. étant méga soigneuse, et ayant prie des multiples photos de mon mac sous toutes les coutures, je ne pense pas qu'ils peuvent me dire quoi que ce soit sur l'état de l'appareil, il est vraiment comme neuf. Après effectivement je pense qu'ils cherchent aussi les failles pour pouvoir ne pas rembourser le client. Moi je l'ai vu au téléphone mais je suis resté parfaitement polie même si ses questions ont été saugrenu et parfois a la limite de l'incorrection. 
En tout cas pour l'instant les délais ne sont pas trop long. Ayant appelé en fin de semaine je leur en demande pas trop. Même s'ils sont ouvert de 8h a 22h... 


> Pourquoi payer une assurance Fnac qui ressemble à une coquille vide ou  presque tant les conditions à remplir sont quasi impossibles (les  clauses sont là pour ça).
> Votre Mac tombe ne panne, mais il faut  que ce soit une année finissant en 9, entre 0h12 et 0h13 le 29 février, à  condition que vous n'utilisiez pas votre ordinateur Mac à moins de 200  cm de vous.... Bien sûr je déconne . ^^
> Au moins avec un AC, on sais ce que l'on achète, c'est clair


_*.     
*_Généralement je dirais que sois on vraiment mal compris les termes ou alors comme moi on vous a dit que les "apple care" n'était pas vendu en magasin fnac et que la garantie qu'ils proposaient étaient la seule que je pouvais prendre. 
Je me réjouis quelque part d'aller toujours au SAV fnac pour qu'il me face des tampons et qu'ils voient l'état de mon appareil et confirme le diagnotics parce que si l'assurance pour x raisons ne prenait pas en compte mon dossier, ça fera toujours des preuves en plus de bonne fois.


----------



## Abd Salam (9 Janvier 2012)

artaud a dit:


> Les constructeurs, vendeurs utilisent souvent la durée des procédures, le découragement des plaignants pour les empêcher de faire valoir leurs droits



Il est clair que les commerçants/fabricants bénéficient pleinement de l'ignorance et des fausses croyances des clients...

Les vendeurs n'ont même pas besoin bien souvent de chercher à tromper les consommateurs, ce sont les consommateurs qui se dupent eux-mêmes, ils sont persuadés de ne pas avoir de droits (_recours_) _ou pas assez_, ou que les *garanties légales* sont difficiles, voir impossibles à faire jouer !
La plupart des consommateurs ont également tendance à se conformer aux propos des vendeurs ou des agents de S.A.V. comme si leurs paroles avaient force de loi !

C'est tout bénéf' pour les commerçants, qui n'ont pas à assumer le *coût* de leurs obligations, et qui peuvent en prime vendre des contrats de "*garantie commerciale*"... _trop souvent à des gens qui n'auraient rien souscrit s'ils connaissaient leurs droits_ !



> Code de la Consommation
> 
> *Article L121-1-1*
> 
> ...



je l'avais oublié celui-là...


----------



## Average Joe (9 Janvier 2012)

Ça me rappelle ce numéro de _Capital_ que j'ai vu à la télé il n'y a pas longtemps et qui déconseillait assez explicitement aux gens de souscrire des extensions de garantie (en matière d'électroménager) : en fait, si les vendeurs essayent avec tant d'acharnement d'en caser une auprès de leurs clients, c'est parce que le bénéfice du magasin, et les primes de leurs vendeurs dépendent de ces extensions car ils se font peu de marge sur le produit en lui-même. S'ils le vendaient plus cher ils devraient faire face à une concurrence sans pitié. Du reste c'est pour cela qu'on ne trouve pas chez Darty ou Boulanger, etc. d'aspirateurs Dyson car le constructeur inclut dans le prix de vente une garantie de 5 ans qui va donc au-delà de celle vendue par ces enseignes Celles-ci en effet n'ignorent rien de la durée de vie prévue par son constructeur de la chose, par exemple 10 ans pour une télévision ou une machine à laver, ou 5 ans pour un lecteur DVD, matériel hi-fi et ordinateurs etc. Donc elles s'arrangent pour vendre des "garanties" qu'elles savent pertinemment inutiles car s'arrêtant avant la fin de vie programmée de l'appareil.


----------



## Abd Salam (9 Janvier 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Celles-ci en effet n'ignorent rien de la durée de vie prévue par son constructeur de la chose, par exemple 10 ans pour une télévision ou une machine à laver, ou 5 ans pour un lecteur DVD, matériel hi-fi et ordinateurs etc. Donc elles s'arrangent pour vendre des "*garanties*" qu'elles savent pertinemment inutiles car s'arrêtant avant la fin de vie programmée de l'appareil.



Ah, oui, je n'y pensais plus à cette astuce là


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Janvier 2012)

Hum Darty devrait déjà être devant la justice, c'est illégal leurs garanties (ils ont une obligation d'information) ... pour boulanger j'en sais rien.


----------



## drs (9 Janvier 2012)

une chose que je ne comprends pas sur la tournure du débat: certes les constructeur ont obligation de garantir ce qu'ils vendent...mais pas à vie!!!
Il y a donc une garantie constructeur de 1 ou 2 ans, et des extensions de garantie, constructeur ou revendeur, pour prolonger la durée de la garantie.

Mais encore une fois, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a confusion entre garantie et assurance: la FNAC propose une garantie panne/casse, qui est en fait une assurance.
Aucune garantie ne fonctionne sinon en cas de casse!

D'après ce que je sais, la garantie des vices cachés n'a pas de délai, mais c'est à l'acheteur de prouver le vice...ce qui parfois, est bien compliqué!


----------



## Abd Salam (9 Janvier 2012)

drs a dit:


> une chose que je ne comprends pas sur la tournure du débat : certes les constructeur ont obligation de garantir ce qu'ils vendent...mais pas à vie !!!
> Il y a donc une garantie constructeur de 1 ou 2 ans, et des extensions de garantie, constructeur ou revendeur, pour prolonger la durée de *la garantie*.



Personne ne reproche aux vendeurs/fabricants de ne pas garantir leurs produits à vie... le débat porte sur le fait que certaines offres de *garanties commerciales* n'apportent strictement rien aux consommateurs. L'idée, c'est de dire "méfiez-vous de ne pas payer pour rien dans certains cas, lisez bien les Clauses Générales de Vente".


Car en effet, le vendeur a parfaitement le droit de vendre comme Clause que la garantie commerciale se résume à offrir un _carambar_ aux clients qui pleurent quand leur machine est en panne... tant que le vendeur l'a clairement précisé dans les C.G.V, c'est parfaitement légal. Tant que le vendeur n'a pas trompé l'acheteur sur la nature ou la qualité du service, le contrat n'est pas contestable, mais ledit contrat ne rend aucun service aux clients _au final_.

Le débat porte également sur le fait que de nombreux clients ne paieraient pas pour une "_sécurité supplémentaire_" valable ou non, s'ils connaissaient vraiment le sens et la portée des "_sécurités_" légales.

Tout cela est purement informatif, pour que le consommateur normalement *informé* et raisonnablement *attentif* et *avisé* se décide en toute connaissance de cause.
A chacun OU à chacune de voir, si ça vaut vraiment la peine de payer 249  pour un _carambar_ et une tape amicale dans le dos, OU le droit de porter réclamation dans n'importe quel magazin de l'enseigne partout en Europe (_trop utile ce service, non ?_), OU pour une année de garantie supplémentaire par rapport à la garantie légale de conformité (_donc 3 ans de *garantie* au final_) !

Voilà, pour la tournure du débat...

En passant, les *garanties constructeurs* ET les *extensions de garanties* sont des garanties commerciales ou contractuelles.

Je ne suis pas sûr, quand vous écrivez "_pour prolonger la *garantie*_", vous parlez bien de la garantie de conformité ?...



> Code de la Consommation
> 
> *Article L211-15*
> _Créé par Ordonnance n°2005-136 du 17 février 2005 - art. 1 JORF 18 février 2005_
> ...



Quand le vendeur/fabricant parle de "_garantie constructeur_" (optionnelle), c'est qu'il ne parle pas de la garantie de conformité _OU_ contre les vices cachés (obligatoires)
_Chaque terme renvoie à des dispositions légales différentes_.



drs a dit:


> Mais encore une fois, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a confusion entre garantie et assurance: la FNAC propose une garantie panne/casse, qui est en fait une assurance.
> Aucune garantie ne fonctionne sinon en cas de casse !



Cette confusion est produite par l'appellation commerciale elle-même... et c'est ce qui est reproché ! (_en passant_)



drs a dit:


> ce que je sais, la garantie des vices cachés n'a pas de délai, mais c'est à l'acheteur de prouver le vice...ce qui parfois, est bien compliqué !



Moins le client connait ses droits, moins il est sûr de lui car il ignore que la Loi est de son côté, plus c'est compliqué, en effet, de s'opposer à la mauvaise volonté, quand c'est pas de la mauvaise foi, des commerçants.

Qu'il s'agissent de*S garantieS légaleS* ou de *garantie commerciale*, le client doit toujours bien expliquer et justifier que la cause de la panne ou de la détérioration est imputable aux fabricants.

Et ce n'est pas forcément aussi compliqué que semblent le croire la plupart des gens, par contre, c'est clair que si les consommateurs n'ont pas conscience de leurs droits, cela joue pleinement contre eux !
Alors que la Loi est du côté des clients... surtout non-professionnels.

Bien évidemment, aucune garantie ne préserve de tout, et aucune garantie ne peut jouer dans tous les cas... mais lorsque la panne ou la détérioration est *MANIFESTEMENT* da la faute du fabricant, n'allez surtout pas croire que c'est difficile de faire valoir ses droits.


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> n'allez surtout pas croire que c'est difficile de faire valoir ses droits.



Concernant la garantie légale des vices cachés si c'est très difficile, et c'est pas du tout le client qui à l'avantage contrairement à ce que tu as l'air de penser. Et même si le client à raison il va obtenir un remboursement soit total soit partiel, wahouuuuu .... 

Et si, il y a un délai pour la garantie légale des vices cachés, d'ailleurs c'est une notion importante, à la découverte des vices cachés, il faut intenter une action dans les plus bref délai (remplacé par 2 ans actuellement d'ailleurs). Il résulte de la jurisprudence que au delà de 2 ans après la découverte d'un vice, c'est mort  (d&#8217;où la précision apporté).

Pour la différence assurance/garantie c'est pas très difficile et encore moins confus, si on prend le temps de lire (5 minutes) le contrat .... Puis les deux termes sont très copains, la fnac assure une garantie.


----------



## Abd Salam (9 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Concernant la garantie légale des vices cachés si c'est très difficile, et c'est pas du tout le client qui à l'avantage contrairement à ce que tu as l'air de penser. Et même si le client à raison il va obtenir un remboursement soit total soit partiel, wahouuuuu...



En vertu de quel article de loi, le client n'aurait pas l'avantage ? à moins que tu ne parles de la mauvaise volonté des commerçants ?...
Ensuite, tu voudrais quoi comme "_réparation_" à la place du remboursement total ou partiel ? un chèque d'un million d'euros ?



JustTheWay a dit:


> Et si, il y a un délai pour la garantie légale des vices cachés, d'ailleurs c'est une notion importante, à la découverte des vices cachés, il faut intenter une action dans les plus bref délai (remplacé par 2 ans actuellement d'ailleurs). Il résulte de la jurisprudence que au delà de 2 ans après la découverte d'un vice, c'est mort  (d&#8217;où la précision apporté).




C'est plus ou moins cela... il faut de préférence agir dans les deux ans à partir de la découverte du vice dans les situations standards. MAIS (_y'a un mais_), en cas de vice sérieux ou grave OU défaut sérieux ou grave, la garantie est illimitée dans le temps !



JustTheWay a dit:


> Pour la différence assurance/garantie c'est pas très difficile et encore moins confus, si on prend le temps de lire (5 minutes) le contrat .... Puis les deux termes sont très copains, la fnac assure une garantie.



De ton côté, tu n'as pas dû prendre la peine de lire les précédents messages qui expliquent que la présentation du service ne doit pas être équivoque et ce dans aucun des aspects de la présentation (nom du service, marque, nom commercial ou autre signe distinctif), en vertu des lois qui interdisent les pratiques commerciales trompeuses.

J'irais pas jusqu'à dire, pour ma part, que les termes sont très copains... la Loi ne permet pas trop que les termes créent une confusion avec un autre bien ou service


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Janvier 2012)

Je parle pas de volonté, de bonne ou de mauvaise, les textes de lois font que c'est difficile pour un client, suffit de lire les conditions, la charge de la preuve, le client à très peu de chance de gagner.

Mais il y aussi autre chose, dans beaucoup de cas cela ne vaut pas le coût (coup, les deux), MAIS, quand un produit à un défaut, bien souvent les constructeurs le signal, ou alors il y a passage via une association (dans la plupart des cas) et bien sure qu'il y a des actions individuels. J'ai pas la proportion mais elles doivent être relativement rare. Parce qu'une mauvaise image il y a rien de pire (c'est jamais par bonté d'âme hein sinon tu vas croire que je soutiens les entreprises). (voir apple avec les ipod nano 1G, les macbook ...) (sony) (toshiba) ... et j'en passe.

Garantie illimité ? C'est impossible, je suppose que tu veux parler du délai de prescription qui est allongé (illimité en France, jamais).

Ce n'est pas une pratique commerciale douteuse, le titre est claire, garantie échange à neuf. Tu achètes la garantie que ton objet soit remplacé, oui c'est une assurance, mais peu importe, tu achètes bien une garantie.

D'ailleurs que ce soit une assurance ou pas il n'y a aucun problème, la fnac aurait très bien pu ne passer par aucune assurance tout en fournissant le même service. (sauf que là c'est un contrat collectif, pour la garantie échange à neuf).


----------



## Abd Salam (9 Janvier 2012)

message effacé


----------



## Abd Salam (15 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je parle pas de volonté, de bonne ou de mauvaise, les textes de lois font que c'est difficile pour un client, suffit de lire les conditions, la charge de la preuve, le client à très peu de chance de gagner.



Ah, non, ce ne sont pas les textes de loi qui font que c'est difficile... c'est toi qui veux avoir cette interprétation des textes et des faits. 

Et je rajoute encore une fois, que le client doit justifier que la panne ou le défaut est imputable au fabricant dans *toutes* les formes de garanties. Si c'est trop impossible à faire en vertu du *vice caché*, pourquoi ce serait tout à coup plus simple dans le cadre de la _garantie commerciale_ ?

Pourquoi vouloir croire que les C.G.V. d'un contrat d'*extension de garantie* seraient moins revêches que les alinéas d'un Code ?...



JustTheWay a dit:


> Garantie illimité ? C'est impossible, je suppose que tu veux parler du délai de prescription qui est allongé (illimité en France, jamais).



Il ne fallait certes pas prendre l'expression dans un sens absolu... d'une part, parceque la garantie est toujours limitée aux causes qui sont imputables aux fabricants, et que "illimité" signifie qu'il n'y a pas de limite de temps formel.



JustTheWay a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une pratique commerciale douteuse, le titre est claire, garantie échange à neuf. Tu achètes la *garantie* que ton objet soit remplacé, *oui c'est une* *assurance*, mais peu importe, tu achètes bien une *garantie*...
> 
> D'ailleurs que ce soit une assurance ou pas il n'y a aucun problème, la fnac aurait très bien pu ne passer par aucune assurance tout en fournissant le même service. (sauf que là c'est un contrat collectif, pour la garantie échange à neuf).



C'est ton interprétation de la loi... j'ai pas le sentiment en lisant les articles de lois au chapitre des pratiques commerciales trompeuses, que le commerçant n'aurait rien à redouter devant la Répression des Fraudes ou un Tribunal.



JustTheWay a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une pratique commerciale douteuse, le titre est claire, garantie échange à neuf. Tu achètes la *garantie* que ton objet soit remplacé, *oui c'est une* *assurance*, mais peu importe, tu achètes bien une *garantie*...



Selon Monsieur Serge Braudo (docteur en droit) conseiller honoraire à la Cours d'appel de Versaille (_c'est donc pas moi qui le dis_) :

http://www.dictionnaire-juridique.com/serge-braudo.php



> http://www.dictionnaire-juridique.com/definition/assurance.php
> 
> Le contrat d'assurance est un contrat aléatoire par lequel un organisme dit "l'assureur", qui pour pratiquer l'assurance doit être autorisé par le Ministère des Finances à exercer ce type d'activité, s'engage envers une ou plusieurs personnes déterminées ou un groupe de personnes dites les "assurées", à couvrir, moyennant le paiement d'une somme d'argent dite "prime d'assurance", une catégorie de risques déterminés par le contrat que dans la pratique on appelle "police d'assurance".





> http://www.dictionnaire-juridique.com/definition/garantie.php
> 
> La garantie, c'est l'obligation légale ou conventionnelle entraînant la responsabilité du vendeur qui a livré une chose dépourvue des qualités essentielles en vue desquelles l'acheteur en a fait l'acquisition. L'action découlant du non-respect de cet engagement est l'action en garantie.



A première vue, une garantie ne peut pas être une assurance, et une assurance ne peut pas être une garantie, mais je peux me tromper...


----------



## kalyda (17 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais pas s'il y a encore quelques personnes qui passent sur ce topic mais quelqu'un saurais approximativement la durée de la procédure pour la garantie échange a neuf.
En effet, j'ai envoyé mon matériel le 11/01, ils l'ont reçut le 12/01, message du centre de diagnostique comme quoi y vont procédé à la vérification de l'appareil le 12/01. Depuis plus de nouvelle, on est actuellement le 17... Merci d'avance si quelqu'un peu répondre à ma question.


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Janvier 2012)

LAULE 

tu n'as pas fini d'attendre.....


Pour ma part juste après un vol, le remboursement (enfin le bon d'achat) pris un mois


----------



## kalyda (17 Janvier 2012)

Ah oui! J'espère que le bon d'achat était en conséquence de l'attente!
Sur le livret il est inscrit que le diagnostique doit être fait en 96 heures maximum. Etant donné que tu parles d'un vol peut être que cela a prit plus de temps vu qu'il n'a pas du passé par un centre de diagnostique 
Dois je les relancés? J'en est bien envie, mon ordinateur me sert pour mon travail personnel et je suis immobilisé depuis plus d'une semaine. Je reprends les cours et donc les dossiers à rendre en version informatique, avoir un ordinateur personnel est indispensable.  Je me vois mal attendre un mois!Mes profs eux vont pas attendre un mois pour avoir mes versions informatiques de mes dossiers.


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Janvier 2012)

moi j'aurai deja appeller 96 heures après


----------



## kalyda (17 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> moi j'aurai deja appeller 96 heures après



Oui, ça fait 96 heures ouvré ce soir... Je vais trouver le moyen d'appeler demain. Pas de nouvelle, bonne nouvelle... m'enfin la je commence un peu à m'inquiéter 
Pas d'autres témoignage de durée de procédure? ^^


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam : 
1 - Tu vas sur le site de la cour de cassation 
Totalement au hasard : 

http://www.courdecassation.fr/jurisprudence_2/assemblee_pleniere_22/loriferne_conseiller_11071.html

2 - Oui la garantie commerciale est 1000 fois plus simple, le fonctionnement est plus simple, parce que la garantie commerciale fonctionne AUSSI pour les vices cachés.

C'est simple entre ramener un produit et intenter une action en justice, il y a pas photo c'est quoi le plus simple ? 

Il faut arrêter d'être que dans la théorie et se mettre dans la pratique un peu. D'ailleurs j'ai jamais dis que faire fonctionner la garantie légale de vice caché était impossible, je dis juste que dans 99% des cas c'est inutile, trop contraignant. Et surtout il y a des solutions alternatives. 

Pour les définitions (site que je connais bien d'ailleurs) c'est bien jolie mais rien ne vient contre dire ce que j'ai dis.


----------



## kalyda (18 Janvier 2012)

Alors pour donner des petites news, finalement c'est pas si mal, ils m'ont fait un chèque de 1149,90 euro pour remplacer ma machine. Je vais donc voir ce que je vais faire avec ça! Merci encore pour votre aide pendant cette semaine de panique


----------



## Abd Salam (19 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il faut arrêter d'être que dans la théorie et se mettre dans la pratique un peu. D'ailleurs j'ai jamais dis que faire fonctionner la garantie légale de vice caché était impossible, je dis juste que dans 99% des cas c'est inutile, trop contraignant. Et surtout il y a des solutions alternatives.



Voilà qui est bien vite expédié le fait que je ne suis pas du même avis que toi.   Je suis pas d'accord, donc je suis seulement dans la "théorie", évidemment.



JustTheWay a dit:


> Pour les définitions (site que je connais bien d'ailleurs) c'est bien jolie mais rien ne vient contre dire ce que j'ai dis.



Encore plus fort... rien qui ne contredise tes propos ! ouhaou !    ouhaou !


----------



## KABOUILLE (2 Février 2012)

Ce matin j'appelle la Fnac car mon fils de 18 mois a fait tombé notre IPAD 64Mo à plusieurs reprises et la coque extèrieure est enfoncé à 3 reprises. La tablette fonctionne cependant apple store Lyon nous a dit que dans le temps l'écran allait fissuré. La Fnac me confirme que j'ai bien souscrit une assurance casse et vol mais qu'il faut que j'appelle en direct chez apple garanties...je m'exécute.
Là, je subie un interrogatoire de 10 mn et pourquoi et comment et qui ???? etc etc je réponds, le plus honnêtement possible, disant que mon bébé qui adore dessinez et bien d'autres appli. à fait tombé la tablette, qu'elle fonctionne pour le moment mais qu'a Apple store Lyon on m'a dit bla bla bla...
j'ai payée cette garantie 179 euros !!!
Voici leur manière de fonctionner, de vous répondre et donc obligatoirement de vous piéger :
"Madame la tablette est emboutie à plusieurs endroits ?"
moi : "oui"
"elle fonctionne ?"
moi "oui mais apple store Lyon m'ont dit bla bla bla"
"Madame je vous ai demandée si elle fonctionnait !!"
moi "oui mais!!!!
"Madame je prend note que votre tablette fonctionne, il n'y aura donc aaucune garantie possible de notre part sur ce produit, l'écran n'étant pas cassé".
Moi (bêtement) : "alors si je casse l'écran et que je vous rappelle, ma garantie à 179 euros NDRL va fonctionner ?"
"Madame nous venons d'enregistrer que vous avez l'intention de casser sciemment votre tablette, nous annulons donc votre garantie, il vous sera désormait impossible de la faire fonctionner même le cas échéant" (si mon écran venait vraiment à fisurer).
moi (abasourdie !!) Vous êtes entrain de me dire que le fait que j'ai joué la carte de l'honnêteté et la transparence avec vous me pénalise ?!?! si j'avais sciemment cassé mon écran, là j'aurais pû bénéficier de ma garantie ???????? mais on marche sur le tête !!!"
"Madame je n'ai rien à répondre à cela, avez vous d'autres questions Madaaaaaame ?"
"Là...je me fâche"
"Madame vous êtes entrain de me manquez de respect j'ai donc l'autorisation de raccrocher"
ELLE ME RACCROCHE AU NEZ !!!!!
Elle est terrible la garantie FNAC pour IPAD 2, comme arnaque il n'y a pas mieux. Les questionnaires sont réalisés de manière à ce que personne ne puisse être remboursé. Je suis affligée, je n'en reviens pas, c'est une honte.... VERITABLEMENT


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2012)

KABOUILLE a dit:


> Ce matin j'appelle la Fnac car mon fils de 18 mois a fait tombé notre IPAD 64Mo à plusieurs reprises et la coque extèrieure est enfoncé à 3 reprises. La tablette fonctionne cependant apple store Lyon nous a dit que dans le temps l'écran allait fissuré. La Fnac me confirme que j'ai bien souscrit une assurance casse et vol mais qu'il faut que j'appelle en direct chez apple garanties...je m'exécute.
> Là, je subie un interrogatoire de 10 mn et pourquoi et comment et qui ???? etc etc je réponds, le plus honnêtement possible, disant que mon bébé qui adore dessinez et bien d'autres appli. à fait tombé la tablette, qu'elle fonctionne pour le moment mais qu'a Apple store Lyon on m'a dit bla bla bla...
> j'ai payée cette garantie 179 euros !!!
> Voici leur manière de fonctionner, de vous répondre et donc obligatoirement de vous piéger :
> ...



Ah ouai quand même :mouais: C'est du grand art et c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule. 
Bien pour ça que j'en prends jamais de ces extensions de garanties à la con. Je me souviens encore du vendeur à la fnac quand j'ai refusé son extension de garantie, ma copine sourit (je lui avis dit que ça allait se passer comme ça), le mec me dit "j'ai dit quelque chose de drôle ?", je lui dit non non mais bon les mac je connais par coeur, s'ils passent la première année, généralement y a pas de soucis et là le mec me contredit et je le coupe en lui disant "nan mais j'en veux pas, point, s'il tombe en panne, je le répare" et il ose me dire "et vous allez savoir trouver les pièces ?" et là je soupire et il conclue genre "vous savez moi je m'en fous c'est pour vous que je dis ça", ouai c'est ça mon gros comme si on faisait pas du forcing auprès des vendeurs pour vendre de l'extension de garantie, prends moi pour un traineau pauv'con :rateau: Mon mac a 6 ans 

C'est triste mais dans ces cas là faut évidemment mentir :rateau:


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2012)

KABOUILLE a dit:


> La Fnac me confirme que j'ai bien souscrit une assurance casse et vol mais qu'il faut que j'appelle en direct chez apple garanties...



Bonjour,
La Fnac t'as dit d'appeler chez Apple ? :mouais:


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 



> Ce matin j'appelle la Fnac car mon fils de 18 mois a fait tombé notre IPAD 64Mo à plusieurs reprises et la coque extèrieure est enfoncé à 3 reprises.



A ouai quand même ....

Ensuite il faut lire le contrat.

Et tant qu'il fonctionne pas de garantie, le design n'est pas assuré ici. 

Et on remplace pas une machine en cas de fissure probable. 

Pour finir les questions pièges, c'est des questions bateaux, en cas de sinistre c'est comme ça. 

Et oui il fallait attendre que l'écran se fissure.
Et la dame a raison, sur tous les points.

Mais tu peux essayer n'importe qu'elle assurance, aucune, je dis bien aucune ne prendra en charge votre sinistre. APPLE care, assurance bancaire .... 

Puis 18 mois avec un ipad quoi .... pas besoin de faire polytechnique pour mesurer les risques.

Et hop : source APPLE, guide d'utilisation : 
*"Risques d&#8217;étouffement  L&#8217;iPad contient de petits 
composants, ce qui peut représenter un risque 
d&#8217;étouffement pour les enfants en bas âge. Gardez 
l&#8217;iPad et ses accessoires à l&#8217;écart des jeunes enfant"*

Pas besoin d'aller bien loin .... *vous* êtes responsable de l'accident, et je m'en remet toujours pas 18 mois un IPAD même pas tenu par un adulte, c'est de l'inconscience  !!!!

On est sur un forum mais je vous raccrocherez bien au nez également.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Février 2012)

1. Tu sors le guide d'utilisation d'Apple, or on parle ici de la garantie Fnac.
2. Si tu suis la conversation... je recite

_"Madame la tablette est emboutie à plusieurs endroits ?"
moi : "oui"
"elle fonctionne ?"
moi "oui mais apple store Lyon m'ont dit bla bla bla"
"Madame je vous ai demandée si elle fonctionnait !!"
moi "oui mais!!!!
"Madame je prend note que *votre tablette fonctionne*, il n'y aura donc aaucune garantie possible de notre part sur ce produit, l'écran n'étant pas cassé".
_

Le problème est que l'iPad fonctionne toujours...


----------



## macbookeur75 (3 Février 2012)

les pseudos garanties et assurances de la fnac... la plus grosse arnaque de la grande distrib des années 2000 :love:

mais les gens sont quand même assez cupides pour croire qu'avec n'importe quel incident, ce sera couvert

ce sont des assurances avec plein d'exclusions possibles dans les CGV


----------



## KABOUILLE (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour JustTheWay
Etant donné ta réponse et ton agressivité tu dois très certainement travailler pour la garantie APPLE... 
Euh en fait non impossible !!! Sinon tu serais qu'il existe des applications très ludiques cées spécialement pour les bébés justement (PAR APPLE NE T'EN DEPLAISE !!!) qui apprennent ainsi à dessiner avec leur doigts, apprennent les couleurs, les formes... Tu serais surpris de la vitesse avec laquelle ils manipulent cet objet ....et puis cela  va faire partit de leur génération et être une évidence pour eux ces tablettes. 
Pour ce qui est des petites parties qu'il peut éventuellement avaler...tu as raison, nous avons donc ranger nos téléphones, le téléphone maison, les télécommandes, son DVD de voiture de peur qu'il ne s'ettouffe MDR
Remarque, nous aurions dû être alerté lorsqu'il avait commencé à douze mois à bouffer la télé, c'est vrai, tu as raison nous avons été négligeant.... Sur quelle planète vis-tu ? tu veux surement me raccrocher au nez avec ton télégraphe !!!
Mais bon on sors du sujet là... je parlais d'arnaque à la garantie et que l'honnêteté malheureusement ne payait pas... Le fond du sujet tous le monde s'en fout.... sauf toi apparement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h48 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> La Fnac t'as dit d'appeler chez Apple ? :mouais:


OUI....ils m'ont même donné eux même le numéro....


----------



## macbookeur75 (3 Février 2012)

tu t'es pris une belle quenelle quand même 

tu paies un service à la fnac, on te renvoie vers apple 


en tout cas pour être réaliste, qd tu détériores toi même un produit, intentionnellement ou accidentellement, il ne faut t'attendre à rien de la part d'un revendeur ou d'un fabricant

ou il remplace partiellement ou totalement l'unite, moyennant finance


----------



## KABOUILLE (3 Février 2012)

La fnac ne fait que vendre les garanties Apple...ils ne réparent en aucun cas le matériel Apple...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

tu dis : moyennant finance : Faux
J'étais prête à payer consciente qu'il sagissait d'un problème purement esthétique (pour le moment !! car l'écran rique de fissurer) mais avec leur questionnaire en entonnoir, ils t'ammènent à répondre des conneries grosse comme toi tellement leur discours te paraît improble de mauvaise fois... comme le "ah il faut que je casse l'écran et que je vous rappelle donc..." et là (c'est ce que je dénonce !!!) tu 'en crois pas tes oreilles "je viens d'enregistrer Madaaame, vous compter intentionnellement casser votre écran, je casse donc votre contrat de garantie". C'est une véritable arnaque !!! en essayant de leur prouver ta bonne fois, tu te retrouves pénalisé... c'est étudié pour...je me suis faite avoir... la prochaine fois..je mentirais : apparement ca paye plus !!!


----------



## adblock (3 Février 2012)

Le minimum, mais c'est pas gagné d'avance :  envoyer un courrier recommandé avec copie toujours en recommandé, au siège central, ensuite faire une déclaration à ton assurance juridique si tu en as une (regarde dans ton contrat habitation), ensuite écrire a une association de défense des consommateurs. Si nécessaire contacter un avocat (souvent première visite gratuite -nécessaire de poser la question avant la visite). Bon parcourt du combattant.


----------



## macbookeur75 (3 Février 2012)

KABOUILLE a dit:


> La fnac ne fait que vendre les garanties Apple...ils ne réparent en aucun cas le matériel Apple...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------
> 
> ...




as tu lu le contenu du "contrat" qui te liait en payant cette garantie ou pseudo extension ?

car généralement, t'as ce que te dit le vendeur et ce qui est applicable ?


pourrais tu également nous dire ce à quoi tu t'attends réellement de cette garantie FNAC ?

une prise en charge totale avec remplacement ?


----------



## NightWalker (3 Février 2012)

macbookeur75 a dit:


> as tu lu le contenu du "contrat" qui te liait en payant cette garantie ou pseudo extension ?
> 
> car généralement, t'as ce que te dit le vendeur et ce qui est applicable ?



Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fond du problème, mais les vendeurs Fnac, ne devraient-ils pas renseignés correctement les conditions ? 

Ça me rappelle une condamnation d'Apple concernant AppleCare en Italie, parce que les vendeurs d'AppleStore onstreet ou online ne renseignent pas correctement les droits de l'acheteur avec la garantie de base. Et les droits de l'acheteur par rapport à AppleCare.


----------



## macbookeur75 (3 Février 2012)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fond du problème, mais les vendeurs Fnac, ne devraient-ils pas renseignés correctement les conditions ?
> 
> Ça me rappelle une condamnation d'Apple concernant AppleCare en Italie, parce que les vendeurs d'AppleStore onstreet ou online ne renseignent pas correctement les droits de l'acheteur avec la garantie de base. Et les droits de l'acheteur par rapport à AppleCare.



tu as tout à fait raison

avec une grosse différence près: c'est que chez apple, les vendeurs n'ont pas le reflexe de tout expliquer

alors qu'à la fnac, ils sont commissionnés et vont balancer des arguments bidon à la va vite pour convaincre le client

par ailleurs, l'applecare presente un flou juridique par rapport à la garantie obligatoire selon la loi italienne

mais dans la réalité, qd t'achetes un applecare tu sais bien que tu n'achetes pas une assurance

c'est bien purement et simplement une extension de garantie

à la fnac, on te fait croire rapidement que quelque soit la raison d'une casse ou d'une panne il y aura forcément un remplacement à neuf

une différence entre omettre et mentir quoi...


----------



## subsole (4 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> La Fnac t'as dit d'appeler chez Apple ? :mouais:





KABOUILLE a dit:


> OUI....ils m'ont même donné eux même le numéro....





KABOUILLE a dit:


> La fnac ne fait que vendre les garanties Apple...ils ne réparent en aucun cas le matériel Apple...


Là, il me semble que tu fais un amalgame entre la Garantie Fnac, la Garantie constructeur et/ou l'AC.
Pour que les choses soient claires, qu'as-tu payé comme garantie supplémentaire ? :
_- Rien_, dans ce cas tu as les garanties légales, dont la Garantie constructeur.
_- La Garantie Fnac_ qui ressemble plus à une assurance.
_- L'appleCare_, qui est l'extension de la garantie constructeur sur trois années.

Dans ce topic il est question de la garanatie Fnac, voir le titre _"FNAC GARANTIE ECHANGE A NEUF ?"_


----------



## KABOUILLE (4 Février 2012)

Dans ce topic il est question de la garanatie Fnac, voir le titre _"FNAC GARANTIE ECHANGE A NEUF ?"_[/QUOTE]

Lorsque tu achètes un IPAD à la Fnac, lls te proposent une garantie pour 179 euros (en cas de casse, vol...) et t'assure un remplacement de ton matériel.
Je l'ai donc souscrite comme beaucoup de monde, mais je ne me suis pas assise dans le magasin 1heure 30 pour lire les conditions, savoir si c'était interne fnac ou Applecare...
Dans l'action, j'ai souscrit, ayant peur pour mon matériel.
Nous sommes très nombreux à souscrire ces garanties, car le vendeur nous a appeuré ! et nous ne sommes par pour autant des "débiles illétrés" car nous ne nous sommes pas penchés pendant 3 jours avant de souscrire !!!
C'est lorsque les problèmes ont commencé que j'ai rappelé la FNAC et que j'ai été redirigé vers APPLE que j'ai réellement su de quoi il en retournait.
Enfin peu importe le pourquoi, le comment, cette garantie m'assurant un matériel neuf en cas de casse ou de vol, m'a été vendu PAR LA FNAC !!!!
Pour le reste.... (voir plus haut) cela s'avère être une aranaque.
*Je n'écris sur ce TOPIC que dans un but d'informer d'éventuels, nouveaux, consommateurs*, pas pour me "masturber" sur le qui, que, quoi, ou, comment, dans quelles conditions.... 
Veuillez m'escuser, mais j'ai d'autre loisirs...


----------



## subsole (4 Février 2012)

KABOUILLE a dit:


> Lorsque tu achètes un IPAD à la Fnac, lls te proposent une garantie pour 179 euros (en cas de casse, vol...) et t'assure un remplacement de ton matériel.
> Je l'ai donc souscrite comme beaucoup de monde, mais je ne me suis pas assise dans le magasin 1heure 30 pour lire les conditions, savoir si c'était interne fnac ou Applecare...
> Dans l'action, j'ai souscrit, ayant peur pour mon matériel.
> Nous sommes très nombreux à souscrire ces garanties, car le vendeur nous a appeuré ! et nous ne sommes par pour autant des "débiles illétrés" car nous ne nous sommes pas penchés pendant 3 jours avant de souscrire !!!
> ...



Le minimum, pour une personne normalement _"cortiquée"_ , est de savoir ce qu'elle achète. 
La Fnac vend de tout ou presque, tu as le "choix" entre plusieurs garanties.
D'ailleurs, es-tu certaine d'avoir acheté un iPad, c'est peut-être une autre tablette ..... 

*MDR, Tu viens nous informer de quoi exactement  ? ^^ *
1 Que tu ne sais pas quelle garantie tu t'es faite fouguer.
2 Que tu laisses un enfant en très bas âges jouer avec un iPad. Toutes personnes normales se douteraient qu'il y a un risque pour l'enfant et l'iPad, non ?
3 Que celui-ci fait tomber ledit iPad plusieurs fois.:rateau:
4 Que cet iPad fonctionne, malgré les chutes.

Ensuite, tu viens pleurer sur le forum, parce que tu pensais que pour des raisons esthétiques ton iPad serait échangé contre un neuf, mais stupeur la garantie n'est une boite tenue par le PèreNoel, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, à la limite du délire.

En gros, tu nous informes que tu es incompétente dans bien des domaines, et que ceux qui savent et tentent de t'éclairer se masturbent, et que tu as d'autres choses à faire .........
Dans ce cas, retourne à tes "loisirs" ça nous fera également des vacances.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> *MDR, Tu viens nous informer de quoi exactement  ? ^^ *
> 1 Que tu ne sais pas quelle garantie tu t'es faite fouguer.
> 2 Que tu laisses un enfant en très bas âges jouer avec un iPad. Toutes personnes normales se douteraient qu'il y a un risque pour l'enfant et l'iPad, non ?
> 3 Que celui-ci fait tomber ledit iPad plusieurs fois.:rateau:
> 4 Que cet iPad fonctionne, malgré les chutes.



Non, de se méfier des promesses mont et merveille promises par les vendeurs de la Fnac concernant leur garantie casse et vol...


----------



## subsole (4 Février 2012)

NightWalker a dit:


> Non, de se méfier des promesses mont et merveille promises par les vendeurs de la Fnac concernant leur garantie casse et vol...



Ça, ce n'est une pas une nouveauté, on le rabâche tout au long des dix pages de ce topic ainsi que dans de nombreux autres.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Ça, ce n'est une pas une nouveauté, on le rabâche tout au long des dix pages de ce topic ainsi que dans de nombreux autres.



C'est ça un témoignage... qui consiste à confirmer ou affirmer l'expérience des intervenants, donc répétitive...


----------



## thomas87 (4 Février 2012)

Pour information, j'ai eu un soucis avec cette maudite garantie échange à neuf de la fnac. Impossible de se faire rembourser, impossible pour eux d'assumer leur faute, que des vendeurs charmants qui tous affirmaient ne rien pouvoir faire... Il s'agissait de me rembourser un ordinateur neuf ou de me réparer l'ancien, défectueux. 
J'en ai eu marre, du coup, changement de stratégie : une lettre de mise en demeure par un avocat.
Du coup, on m'a intégralement remboursé l'ordinateur, et jamais réclamé l'ancien.
Bref, le mieux c'est d'avoir un avocat dans ses connaissances, de lui montrer le dossier, de voir ce qu'il en pense et puis de faire envoyer un courrier officiel...  
Leur stratégie est très simple : partir du principe qu'on va laisser tomber avant eux, puisque cela ne leur coûte pas grand'chose de faire trainer les choses.


----------



## macbookeur75 (4 Février 2012)

les gens sont trop souvent attirés par les 5% offerts via la carte FNAC

certes ils économisent peut etre qq euros par rapport à un Apple Store, mais finalement, ils se font bien mettre par les vendeurs prêts à vendre père et mère pour toucher leur comm' sur leur extension de garantie à la con ou pseudo assurance qui couvre que dalle


j'ai eu 2 belles histoires à la fnac où en gros les 2 responsables à qui j'ai eu affaire m'ont quasiment dit qu'ils en avaient rien à foutre et que de toute façon, je pouvais rien faire contre la FNAC (pas plus tard d'ailleurs que ce Noel où je me suis bien fait baiser pour une histoire d'avoir valable 3 mois avec un montant minimum), alors depuis moi et la FNAC, c'est fini pour de bon 

même pour acheter un bouquin je passe par Amazon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2012)

KABOUILLE a dit:


> Ce matin j'appelle la Fnac car mon fils de 18 mois a fait tombé notre IPAD 64Mo *à plusieurs reprises *et la coque extèrieure est enfoncé à *3 reprises*


... Euh ! Et tu comptes continuer à lui confier l'iPad sans autres précautions particulières ???????


----------



## macbookeur75 (4 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Euh ! Et tu comptes continuer à lui confier l'iPad sans autres précautions particulières ???????



enfin déjà sans taper sur la FNAC, se dire qu'on file un appareil à 800 euros à un enfant/bébé de 18 mois


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2012)

KABOUILLE a dit:


> Bonjour JustTheWay
> Etant donné ta réponse et ton agressivité tu dois très certainement travailler pour la garantie APPLE...
> Euh en fait non impossible !!! Sinon tu serais qu'il existe des applications très ludiques cées spécialement pour les bébés justement (PAR APPLE NE T'EN DEPLAISE !!!) qui apprennent ainsi à dessiner avec leur doigts, apprennent les couleurs, les formes... Tu serais surpris de la vitesse avec laquelle ils manipulent cet objet ....et puis cela  va faire partit de leur génération et être une évidence pour eux ces tablettes.
> Pour ce qui est des petites parties qu'il peut éventuellement avaler...tu as raison, nous avons donc ranger nos téléphones, le téléphone maison, les télécommandes, son DVD de voiture de peur qu'il ne s'ettouffe MDR
> ...



Je ne travail pas chez APPLE, mais moi je sais *lire* un contrat .... 

Entre l'aspect "éducatif" de l'ipad, et laisser un gamin de 18 mois le faire tomber 3 fois, sans proteger l'ipad, sans tenir l'ipad ... Bref.

Vous avez cas acheter le code civil sur dalloz, peut être votre gamin de 18 mois pourra vous expliquez comment fonctionne une clause, une assurance .... 

Je ne travail pas à la fnac non plus. C'est parce que votre gosse ne peut pas avaler l'ipad que l'ipad n'est pas nocif pour sa santé. Je sais pas moi, lecher un ipad c'est conseillé ?


----------



## Padawanlady (5 Février 2012)

@Just... donc tu sais lire ... mais sais-tu seulement écrire correctement ?? "Je ne travail", "vous avez cas "...


----------



## drs (5 Février 2012)

ca y est, comme d'habitude, on en revient aux corrections gramaticales et orthographiques....ça devient un lassant leitmotiv ici 

Bon ceci dit:
- laisser un enfant de 18 mois jouer avec son ipad: pourquoi pas, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, mais faut pas se plaindre après...
- écouter les vendeurs et signer n'importe quoi les yeux fermés n'est pas, à mon sens, une bonne stratégie. Personnellement, je lis un contrat avant de le lire...
J'ai pour ma part une garantie fnac sur mon reflex, et je sais pertinemment qu'ils n'interviendront pas pour des problèmes esthétiques si le matériel fonctionne.
- effectivement, il vaut mieux le mettre par terre et le casser complètement....mais sans l'annoncer avant à l'assureur de préférence! (car en fait, ce genre d'agissement correspond pile poil à la définition de "fraude à l'assurance"...on peut palabrer pendant des heures, c'est de cela qu'il s'agit)
Imagines toi que j'appelle mon assurance pour lui dire :"eh les gars, ne tenez pas compte de ce que je dis, mais je vais faire une fraude à l'assurance!"

Mais bon....malgré le fait que tu montes sur tes grands chevaux, il faut de temps en temps se remettre en question et assumer aussi ses erreurs...ne vient pas blâmer ton enfant de l'avoir cassé, c'est toi qui lui a mis dans les mains...ne vient pas blâmer ton assureur de suspendre ta garantie, c'est toi qui a émis l'hypothèse d'effectuer une fraude...


----------



## NightWalker (5 Février 2012)

drs a dit:


> - écouter les vendeurs et signer n'importe quoi les yeux fermés n'est pas, à mon sens, une bonne stratégie. Personnellement, je lis un contrat avant de le lire...



La question est comment accéder à ce contrat ? sachant que l'on ne peut souscrire à ce contrat qu'à l'achat du matériel ?  Avec AppleCare on a 1 an - 1 jour pour souscrire, donc largement le temps pour lire le contrat.


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2012)

Padawanlady a dit:


> @Just... donc tu sais lire ... mais sais-tu seulement écrire correctement ?? "Je ne travail", "vous avez cas "...



Où alors j'ai fais deux coquilles et je n'avais pas envie de relire .... et effectivement j'ai souvent la flemme de faire attention à la grammaire.  En même temps si tu lis bien, tu peux en trouver plus, des fautes !

Et entre nous, je me concentre quand c'est nécessaire (c'est à dire les 3/4 du temps quand je travaille), ici je m'en cogne tant que c'est lisible/compréhensible.

Sinon la typographie tu aimes ?


----------



## drs (5 Février 2012)

NightWalker a dit:


> La question est comment accéder à ce contrat ? sachant que l'on ne peut souscrire à ce contrat qu'à l'achat du matériel ?  Avec AppleCare on a 1 an - 1 jour pour souscrire, donc largement le temps pour lire le contrat.



Bah tu le signes le contrat...et ils te donnent les conditions générales. Juste un p'tit sauf au paragraphe exclusions donne une idée de ce qui n'est pas pris en charge!


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Février 2012)

Tain, y'en a, des Pères la Morale, sur le forum...


----------



## macbookeur75 (5 Février 2012)

NightWalker a dit:


> La question est comment accéder à ce contrat ? sachant que l'on ne peut souscrire à ce contrat qu'à l'achat du matériel ?  Avec AppleCare on a 1 an - 1 jour pour souscrire, donc largement le temps pour lire le contrat.



théoriquement, il doit être accessible au client et présenté au client avant sa souscription

surtout si ca comprend X pages, si le client n'en a pas pris connaissance, ce n'est pas valide d'apres la loi

apres, faut aller porter plainte pour une centaine d'euros... personne ne le fait jamais alors la FNAC s'en tire inpunément


c'est comme pour leur avoir valable uniquement 3 mois uniquement dans un magasin et qui perd toute sa valeur si pas utilisé en 1 seule fois après ce délai, c'est illégal mais personne n'est allé le dénoncer...


----------



## drs (5 Février 2012)

macbookeur75 a dit:


> c'est comme pour leur avoir valable uniquement 3 mois uniquement dans un magasin et qui perd toute sa valeur si pas utilisé en 1 seule fois après ce délai, c'est illégal mais personne n'est allé le dénoncer...



Depuis quand? la reprise d'un matériel acheté en magasin n'est aucunement obligatoire. C'est juste une pratique commerciale répandue. Le droit de rétractation n'existe que pour la VPC.
Vu que ce n'est pas obligatoire, le commerçant peut faire ce qu'il veut, à condition d'en informer le client.

On peut refuser un avoir si le commerçant est dans son tort, avec par exemple une date de livraison dépassé, un article en mauvais état, une tromperie sur la marchandise...


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2012)

NightWalker a dit:


> La question est comment accéder à ce contrat ? sachant que l'on ne peut souscrire à ce contrat qu'à l'achat du matériel ?  Avec AppleCare on a 1 an - 1 jour pour souscrire, donc largement le temps pour lire le contrat.



Tu peux y souscrire aussi par internet au moment de l'achat, et effectivement on ne peut la prendre que au moment de l'achat, il faut se renseigner avant sur les assurances proposés, et surtout bien lire les clauses. Pour information il est possible par la suite de contester une clause (voir easy jet 24 clauses abusives). 

D'ailleurs c'est possible que le contrat fnac possède des clauses abusives, d'ailleurs l'offre a changé maintenant.


----------



## macbookeur75 (5 Février 2012)

drs a dit:


> Depuis quand? la reprise d'un matériel acheté en magasin n'est aucunement obligatoire. C'est juste une pratique commerciale répandue. Le droit de rétractation n'existe que pour la VPC.
> Vu que ce n'est pas obligatoire, le commerçant peut faire ce qu'il veut, à condition d'en informer le client.
> 
> On peut refuser un avoir si le commerçant est dans son tort, avec par exemple une date de livraison dépassé, un article en mauvais état, une tromperie sur la marchandise...




imposer un delai de 3 mois et supprimer l'integralite de l'avoir c'est illegal

et surtout, un avoir c'est un avoir, il n'a pas à imposer son utilisation en integralite

bref, j'achete plus à la FNAC, ils sont malhonnêtes, on va pas débattre sur ce fait qui n'est plus une légende


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Février 2012)

macbookeur75 a dit:


> imposer un delai de 3 mois et supprimer l'integralite de l'avoir c'est illegal
> 
> et surtout, un avoir c'est un avoir, il n'a pas à imposer son utilisation en integralite
> 
> bref, j'achete plus à la FNAC, ils sont malhonnêtes, on va pas débattre sur ce fait qui n'est plus une légende



Je vois pas en quoi c'est malhonnête il pousse à la consommation ... comme toutes les entreprises.

Perso je prend aucune assurance, je me sert pas du crédit finareff j'ai 10% et quand j'ai pas mal de chose à acheter à la fnac les chèques cadeaux de 10euros par tranche de 100 euros me servent (j'ai beaucoup de livre à acheter ).


----------



## iToOuchFR (6 Février 2012)

Perso, une tablette à ce prix la j'y ferai attention et si je sais qu'un gosse de 18 mois a fait plusieurs fois tombé mon ipad je le surveillerai.. Pour moi une garantie c'est si l'appareil a un default niveau software ou quelqu'un nous l'aurait volé. Apres la dame a ete un peu mechante


----------



## macbookeur75 (6 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je vois pas en quoi c'est malhonnête il pousse à la consommation ... comme toutes les entreprises.
> 
> Perso je prend aucune assurance, je me sert pas du crédit finareff j'ai 10% et quand j'ai pas mal de chose à acheter à la fnac les chèques cadeaux de 10euros par tranche de 100 euros me servent (j'ai beaucoup de livre à acheter ).



on te rembourse un produit sous forme d'un avoir

de quel droit la FNAC s'autorise t-elle à détruire l'avoir au bout de 3 mois ??? :mouais:


----------



## Abd Salam (6 Février 2012)

drs a dit:


> Depuis quand ? la reprise d'un matériel acheté en magasin n'est aucunement obligatoire. C'est juste une pratique commerciale répandue. Le droit de rétractation n'existe que pour la VPC.
> Vu que ce n'est pas obligatoire, le commerçant peut faire ce qu'il veut, à condition d'en informer le client.



En effet, le commerçant n'est pas obligé de reprendre un matériel en parfait état de marche.

Le commerçant peut imposer les conditions qu'il veut dans le cadre d'une reprise "amiable".

Le problème étant que les commerçants ont tendance à appliquer les critères de la _reprise amiable_ *même* en cas de *non conformité du bien au contrat*, quand le client réclame parceque le matériel est en panne (défectueux).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------




macbookeur75 a dit:


> on te rembourse un produit sous forme d'un avoir
> 
> de quel droit la FNAC s'autorise t-elle à détruire l'avoir au bout de 3 mois ??? :mouais:



Les commerçants ont pris l'habitude d'agir d'_autorité_ avec les clients, puisque ça marche...

Si le commerçant a en effet le droit d'imposer les conditions qu'il veut pour reprendre un matériel en parfait état de marche... de là, à "détruire l'avoir" !

Cela équivaut tout de même ni plus ni moins à encaisser de l'argent en échange d'aucun bien ou service.

Quelque chose me dit que c'est très largement abusif (_et l'expression est faible_).


----------



## macbookeur75 (7 Février 2012)

si le client a l'obligation de racheter pour ne pas perdre l'avoir, alors pourquoi à ton avis la FNAC impose t-elle le délai de 3 mois pour sa validité, après quoi l'avoir disparait ?


----------



## Abd Salam (7 Février 2012)

macbookeur75 a dit:


> si le client a l'obligation de racheter pour ne pas perdre l'avoir, alors pourquoi à ton avis la FNAC impose t-elle le délai de 3 mois pour sa validité, après quoi l'avoir disparait ?



Je te conseillerais vivement de demander conseil auprès de la *D*irection *G*énérale de la *C*oncurrence, de la *C*onsommation et de la *R*épression des *F*raudes.


----------



## onlyju (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite m'acheter un iPad 3/HD prochainement et j'hésitais à prendre une assurance FNAC pour le vol et casse de lappareil mais je dois dire que ce post m'a un peu refroidis lol. 

Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit de la même assurance et des même couverture, voici le contrat:
http://multimedia.fnac.com/multimedia/editorial/Services/Contrats_Notices_Services/Notice_Garantie_Securite_iPad.pdf

Sinon pensez-vous que les assurances de CB Visa peuvent suffire en cas de vol ou casse de l'iPad?


----------



## ergu (6 Mars 2012)

macbookeur75 a dit:


> les gens sont trop souvent attirés par les 5% offerts via la carte FNAC
> 
> certes ils économisent peut etre qq euros par rapport à un Apple Store, mais finalement, ils se font bien mettre par les vendeurs prêts à vendre père et mère pour toucher leur comm' sur leur extension de garantie à la con ou pseudo assurance qui couvre que dalle



On peut aussi bénéficier des 5% sans prendre les extensions de garantie et/ou assurances vendues par la FNAC.
Il suffit de dire "non merci" - au pire, le vendeur fait la gueule ? Et alors ?

Et il n'y a pas que la FNAC - j'ai acheté une machine à laver dimanche et refusé de prendre la garantie échange à neuf que me proposait le vendeur - il est devenu subitement plutôt aggressif...


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2012)

onlyju a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite m'acheter un iPad 3/HD prochainement et j'hésitais à prendre une assurance FNAC pour le vol et casse de lappareil mais je dois dire que ce post m'a un peu refroidis lol.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Pour le moment lPad 3 n'étant pas lancé, il est difficile de dire dequelle façon il serait pris en charge par """l'assurance Fnac""".
D'autre part, parmi les 17 pages de coups tordus vers lequel pointe ton lien j'ai noté. :rateau:



> *NOTICE DINFORMATION Garantie Sécurité pour iPad*
> (...)
> Exclusions des garanties Exclusions communes à toutes les garanties :
> 
> ...


Il me semble que cette garantie, ressemble fortement à la _garantie Fnac """générale"""c. à d. le Contrat de garantie échange à neuf Produits techniques Micro-informatique, Prise de vue, TV, Produits nomades..._ ====>http://multimedia.fnac.com/multimed...e_Echange_Tous_Produits_Techniques_122009.pdf

Sinon, pour la CB, le mieux serait de te renseigner directement auprès de ta banque.


----------



## ergu (6 Mars 2012)

Sinon, pour mon iPad, j'ai une assurance d'enfer : le "je fais attention à un objet fragile qui coûte ce prix-là"
Dingue, non ?


----------



## onlyju (6 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Sinon, pour mon iPad, j'ai une assurance d'enfer : le "je fais attention à un objet fragile qui coûte ce prix-là"
> Dingue, non ?


Même si je fais très attention, on est jamais à l'abri d'un dommage. 

Je voulais une assurance surtout pour le vol en fait, je comptais utiliser l'iPad dans les transports en commun et on sait jamais. Mais du coup elle ne s'applique pas dans les transports en commun à moins que l'iPad soit dans un sac... Le vol à la tire n'est pas non plus pris en charge.

Je viens de voir ce lien par contgre sur le site de Darty, quelqu'un connait cette assurance?
http://www.darty.com/services/fiche_print-59.html


----------



## ergu (6 Mars 2012)

onlyju a dit:


> Même si je fais très attention, on est jamais à l'abri d'un dommage.



C'est vrai.
Mais c'est le principe de l'assurance : l'évaluation du risque.

En faisant attention, je n'efface pas le risque, je le minimise.
Sachant que le risque zéro n'existe pas...

Si les grandes enseignes font le forcing pour nous placer leurs extensions, c'est parce qu'elles ont *calculé* que le risque que nous arrivions à les faire jouer était minime par rapport aux masses de flouzes que ça leur rapporte.

J'en conclus que, sur l'ensemble des appareils que je vais acheter au cours de ma vie, en moyenne je serais gagnant à ne jamais prendre les assurances/extensions de garantie vendues par ces grandes enseignes.

Dont acte.


----------



## onlyju (6 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> C'est vrai.
> Mais c'est le principe de l'assurance : l'évaluation du risque.
> 
> En faisant attention, je n'efface pas le risque, je le minimise.
> ...



Oui Oui ça a du sens. 
En ce qui concerne mon utilisation cependant, si je souhaite utiliser l'iPad dans les transports en commun, le risque de se le faire voler est à coup sur supérieur au risque de casser l'iPad, d'où l'assurance. Mais l'assurance FNAC ne couvre pas ce cas de figure donc ca règle le problème ^^.

Personne, pour l'assurance DARTY?


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2012)

onlyju a dit:


> Personne, pour l'assurance DARTY?



On est dans le topic FNAC GARANTIE ECHANGE A NEUF


----------



## daffyb (6 Mars 2012)

onlyju a dit:


> Oui Oui ça a du sens.
> En ce qui concerne mon utilisation cependant, si je souhaite utiliser l'iPad dans les transports en commun, le risque de se le faire voler est à coup sur supérieur au risque de casser l'iPad, d'où l'assurance. Mais l'assurance FNAC ne couvre pas ce cas de figure donc ca règle le problème ^^.
> 
> Personne, pour l'assurance DARTY?



Tu peux aussi poser la question à ton assureur. Il a peut être quelque chose pour ce type de bien et couvre peut-être le vol à la tire.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Mars 2012)

Même l'assurance avec ta carte bleue/habitation ....

On a tendance a s'assurer deux fois plus que nécéssaire. En même temps vu que personne regarde les contrats ....sauf quand il y a un problème, et la SURPRISE.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2012)

@Subsole
Au début, je me suis dit: bah oui ! Ils prévoient au contraire tous les coups tordus qu'on pourrait leur faire. Et les clauses suspensives pour le vol ont commencé à me sembler gratinées. J'ai particulièrement apprécié le coup de l'usage professionnel (étant enseignant j'utilise du matériel personnel pour un usage professionnel, il suffit donc que je dise "j'étais en classe et..." et c'est foutu...

Remarque c'est vrai. Comme on me l'avait dit un jour : "Ah ? Il fallait le dire que c'était pour un usage professionnel, il fallait acheter notre matériel adapté" (parce que je me plaignais à un SAV qu'une machine neuve était déjà en panne)... Ce qu'on vend dans ces lieux de "culture" ne sert qu'à faire mumuse...

Le truc sur la désintégration de l'atome, tu l'a rajouté ?!?


----------



## subsole (7 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Au début, je me suis dit: bah oui ! Ils prévoient au contraire tous les coups tordus qu'on pourrait leur faire.
> (...)
> Le truc sur la désintégration de l'atome, tu l'a rajouté ?!?


Je me demande s'il y'a une possibilité de faire fonctionner cette """garantie"".:mouais:
Sinon, pour "la désintégration de l'atome", ce n'est pas de moi, dommage.


----------



## jogary (7 Mars 2012)

onlyju a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite m'acheter un iPad 3/HD prochainement et j'hésitais à prendre une assurance FNAC pour le vol et casse de lappareil mais je dois dire que ce post m'a un peu refroidis lol.
> 
> ...



CB : Oui, mais limitée dans le temps ( souvent 1 mois )


----------



## puremorning_joh (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

pouvez-vous s'il vous plaît me donner le délai de rétractation suite à la souscription du contrat garantie échange à neuf FNAC/SPB ? Je pense finalement opter pour l'apple care. Je ne vois rien de précisé dans le contrat que la FNAC m'a fourni.

Merci


----------



## subsole (22 Mars 2012)

puremorning_joh a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> pouvez-vous s'il vous plaît me donner le délai de rétractation suite à la souscription du contrat garantie échange à neuf FNAC/SPB ? Je pense finalement opter pour l'apple care. Je ne vois rien de précisé dans le contrat que la FNAC m'a fourni.
> 
> Merci



Bonjour,
En droit, le délais de rétractation n'existe qu'en cas de VPC.


----------



## puremorning_joh (22 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En droit, le délais de rétractation n'existe qu'en cas de VPC.



D'accords merci...
Est-ce j'ai des chances que la FNAC procède tout de même à ce remboursement ?


----------



## subsole (22 Mars 2012)

puremorning_joh a dit:


> D'accords merci...
> Est-ce j'ai des chances que la FNAC procède tout de même à ce remboursement ?



Je ne sais pas.
Mais, comme la FNAC à une politique plutôt souple, on peut rapporter le matériel en bon état dans sont carton d'origine ouvert (sauf DVD,CD, programmes informatiques, jeux) dans les 14 jours, bien que ça ne soit en rien une obligation du point de vue du droit.
Reste à savoir qu'elle est leur politique amiable sur cette ""garantie"".


----------



## puremorning_joh (22 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.
> Mais, comme la FNAC à une politique plutôt souple, on peut rapporter le matériel en bon état dans sont carton d'origine ouvert (sauf DVD,CD, programmes informatiques, jeux) dans les 14 jours, bien que ça ne soit en rien une obligation du point de vue du droit.
> Reste à savoir qu'elle est leur politique amiable sur cette ""garantie"".



OK merci, je tenterai...


----------



## subsole (22 Mars 2012)

puremorning_joh a dit:


> OK merci, je tenterai...



Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## ergu (22 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.
> Mais, comme la FNAC à une politique plutôt souple, on peut rapporter le matériel en bon état dans sont carton d'origine ouvert (sauf DVD,CD, programmes informatiques, jeux) dans les 14 jours, bien que ça ne soit en rien une obligation du point de vue du droit.
> Reste à savoir qu'elle est leur politique amiable sur cette ""garantie"".



Parce qu'un matériel rapporté sera revendu à quelqu'un d'autre - alors qu'une garantie...
Je souhaite avoir tort, mais je crains qu'ils ne refusent.


----------



## subsole (22 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Parce qu'un matériel rapporté sera revendu à quelqu'un d'autre - alors qu'une garantie...
> Je souhaite avoir tort, mais je crains qu'ils ne refusent.


Idem.
Mais, qui ne tente rien n'a rien.
En théorie, le contrat de garantie devrait être accessible au client avant sa souscription, afin que celui-ci puisse en prendre connaissance.
Sait-on jamais.


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Mars 2012)

Il me semble qu'il y a un délai de retraction de l'assurance même en magasin ... il faut envoyer un recommander. Je ne suis pas certain au passage. Suffit de lire les papiers que tu as eu c'est marqué normalement.


----------



## puremorning_joh (22 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il y a un délai de retraction de l'assurance même en magasin ... il faut envoyer un recommander. Je ne suis pas certain au passage. Suffit de lire les papiers que tu as eu c'est marqué normalement.



Non justement je trouves rien sur ces papiers... ça me paraît étrange également.


----------



## puremorning_joh (25 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Tiens-nous au courant.



Salut, je suis retourné au magasin quelques jours après mon achat et la garantie m'a été remboursée sans problème, je suis très content.


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2012)

puremorning_joh a dit:


> Salut, je suis retourné au magasin quelques jours après mon achat et la garantie m'a été remboursée sans problème, je suis très content.



Ça c'est la bonne nouvelle. 
Prend une AC.


----------



## Arsiesys (25 Mars 2012)

Tout produit (garantie et assurance) acheté à la Fnac, rendu dans son emballage d'origine, non ouvert, sera remboursé dans un délai de 15 jours.

Si le produit est ouvert, avec son emballage d'origine, la Fnac procède à un échange ou un avoir, valable 3 mois dans le magasin où vous ramenez le produit, excepté pour les CD/DVD, logiciels, jeux, écouteurs, kits mains libres.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Mars 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> Tout produit (garantie et assurance) acheté à la Fnac, rendu dans son emballage d'origine, non ouvert, sera remboursé dans un délai de 15 jours.
> 
> Si le produit est ouvert, avec son emballage d'origine, la Fnac procède à un échange ou un avoir, valable 3 mois dans le magasin où vous ramenez le produit, excepté pour les CD/DVD, logiciels, jeux, écouteurs, kits mains libres.



Oui mais là c'est un service d'où le doute


----------



## Arsiesys (26 Mars 2012)

J'avais bien compris le doute, c'est pour ça que je me suis permis de confirmer


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Mars 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> J'avais bien compris le doute, c'est pour ça que je me suis permis de confirmer



J'ai mal lu ton 1er message enfaite, désolé


----------



## Bellamy117 (26 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je bosse à la FNAC.
Le droit de rétractation se fait dans les 15 jours maximum. Pour la garantie je crois que c'est la même chose.

Concernant les garanties, on ne peut pas dire que les vendeurs gagnent vraiment beaucoup dessus (surtout que le système à beaucoup changé et fait en sorte que les vendeurs ne gagnent presque plus rien). Ce sont plutôt les personnes plus haut placées qui gagnent dessus. Mais nous en tant que vendeurs, on est obligé de proposer la garantie.

Sinon, des retours que j'ai eu des clients, elle marche plutôt bien. Après, il faut toujours faire attention à ce qu'un vendeur peut vous dire, car il y en a qui ne vous dise pas tout. La garantie ne prend pas tout en charge.


----------



## ergu (26 Mars 2012)

Bellamy et ses mots passants...
C'est dans tes objectifs annuels d'aller défendre ta boîte sur des forums de geeks ?
Hé, hé.


----------



## Arsiesys (26 Mars 2012)

Que des gens de la Fnac (dont je fais également partie) viennent sur ce forum pour expliquer un point de vue vendeur (et pas enseigne...), c'est mal ?

Il a posté sur son temps libre, et pas parce qu'on lui a demandé. Je fais de même d'ailleurs. 

De plus, si tu lis bien son message, il ne cherche pas à défendre la Fnac, mais à expliquer, succinctement, notre réalité. C'est une obligation pour nous de proposer les différents services dont la Fnac dispose. Les clients pensent que nous gagnons des milles et des cents en vendant du service, la vérité c'est que pour "survivre", nous devons en vendre, mais ça ne nous paye pas une Ferrari.

Le seul soucis de ce système, c'est qu'il déshumanise complètement la fonction de vendeur / conseiller, et pousse à certains excès, ce que je regrette amèrement, étant fondamentalement anti-garanties-qui-coutent-un-rein, et pro-conseils.

Bref, je trouve ton message très malvenu.


----------



## ergu (26 Mars 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> Que des gens de la Fnac (dont je fais également partie) viennent sur ce forum pour expliquer un point de vue vendeur (et pas enseigne...), c'est mal ?



Pas du tout.
Au contraire, venez.
Mais il semble ne s'être inscrit que pour ça et je trouve ça amusant - c'est mal de pas tout prendre au tragique ?


----------



## Arsiesys (26 Mars 2012)

Mes excuses dans ce cas. Je ne l'avais pas du tout pris dans ce sens.


----------



## subsole (26 Mars 2012)

Bellamy117 a dit:


> Ce sont plutôt les personnes plus haut placées qui gagnent dessus. Mais nous en tant que vendeurs, on est obligé de proposer la garantie.(...)
> Sinon, des retours que j'ai eu des clients, elle marche plutôt bien. Après, il faut toujours faire attention à ce qu'un vendeur peut vous dire, car il y en a qui ne vous dise pas tout. La garantie ne prend pas tout en charge.


Ça, c'est certain, cette garantie ne couvre pas tout, le vendeur ne dit pas tout ........ Hé, hé , hé, comme disait Ponk. 





Arsiesys a dit:


> Que des gens de la Fnac (dont je fais également partie) viennent sur ce forum pour expliquer un point de vue vendeur (et pas enseigne...), c'est mal ?
> Il a posté sur son temps libre, et pas parce qu'on lui a demandé. Je fais de même d'ailleurs.
> 
> De plus, si tu lis bien son message, il ne cherche pas à défendre la Fnac, mais à expliquer, succinctement, notre réalité. C'est une obligation pour nous de proposer les différents services dont la Fnac dispose. Les clients pensent que nous gagnons des milles et des cents en vendant du service, la vérité c'est que pour "survivre", nous devons en vendre, mais ça ne nous paye pas une Ferrari. (...)
> Bref, je trouve ton message très malvenu.


Pas de Ferrari ?!!!? 
J'ai failli verser une larme, et par compassion je vais prendre une garantie Fnac . ^^
Mais que faire pour tous ses "gentils consommateurs" qui vous font confiance ? :mouais: Ah ,   je peux mettre ce lien, histoire qu'ils se fassent une idée ====> http://forums.macg.co/11081032-post222.html


----------



## Arsiesys (26 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Pas de Ferrari ?!!!?
> J'ai failli verser une larme, et par compassion je vais prendre une garantie Fnac . ^^
> Mais que faire pour tous ses "gentils consommateurs" qui vous font confiance ? :mouais: Ah ,   je peux mettre ce lien, histoire qu'ils se fassent une idée ====> http://forums.macg.co/11081032-post222.html



Tu comprendras qu'il s'agissait d'un exemple assez extreme servant à mettre en avant que nous ne gagnons pas des fortunes. 

Pour ce qui est du lien que tu cites, je ne comprends pas bien où tu veux en venir. Ces informations sont indiquées dans le contrat remis à chaque client, à défaut d'avoir été exhaustivement énoncées par le vendeur. Ce contrat est remboursable intégralement pendant les 15 jours qui suivent l'achat conformément à la charte Fnac si le client n'y trouve finalement pas son compte.

Oui, ces garanties sont trop chères. Oui, certains vendeurs n'éprouvent pas de scrupules à cacher la vérité, voir mentir, pour placer ces services sur la facture. 

Non, tous ne sont pas comme ça, fort heureusement. Non, je ne fais pas mon beurre en vendant des garanties et assurances, mais en travaillant simplement 35H (en théorie) par semaine. 

Pour finir, le client décide de son achat, pas le vendeur.


----------



## Bellamy117 (26 Mars 2012)

Je suis tombée sur ce sujet par hasard en faisant une recherche sur internet. J'avais envie de répondre a ce sujet, et en plus j'ai pas mal de matériel apple. Voila pourquoi je me suis inscrite. Je compte retourner souvent sur ce forum.

Sinon, je ne travaille qu'un seul jour a la fnac, et je suis étudiante. Donc bon, la fnac c'est pas ma vie. Et je n'en ai pas dit que du bien. Je trouve justement que ca se dégrade comparé a il y a quelques années...


D'ailleurs, en ce qui concerne la garantie, je me fou complètement de la vendre ou pas, car je déteste obligé les gens a faire quelque chose. S'ils la veulent ils la prennent, sinon c'est pas grave. 


Voilou, et sinon j'ai acheté mon macbook pro chez apple et non a la fnac


----------



## ergu (27 Mars 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> Pour finir, le client décide de son achat, pas le vendeur.



Je n'en suis pas certain - j'ai encore souvenir d'un vendeur arrivant à placer un walkman high-tech (presque deux fois le budget initial indiqué par la cliente et plein de fonctions dont elle n'avait pas besoin) à une vieille dame qui voulait juste écouter ses cassettes d'anglais en faisant son ménage...

Et le discours classique "peur/culpabilisation" pour vendre ces extensions de garantie (quelle que soit l'enseigne, c'est le même partout) me débecte.
Je suis un adlute, si je choisis de prendre un "risque" (et encore... voir mes posts plus haut) je n'ai pas besoin du petit discours moralisateur, voire du regard méprisant du type en face sur le mode "quand ton matos super cher sera en rade, tu viendras pas pleurer"



Bellamy117 a dit:


> Je trouve justement que ca se dégrade comparé a il y a quelques années...



Oui.
En tant que "vieux" client, je ne peux malheureusement qu'aller dans ton sens - encore que la FNAC soit loin d'être la pire dans le domaine (j'ai des expériences récentes d'achat de chauffages ou de machine à laver où j'en savais plus que le vendeur et les exemples abondent ici d'expériences où les vendeurs affirmaient n'importe quoi sur du matos Apple)

Les commerciaux ont remplacé les techniquo-commerciaux.

Et ces fameuses extensions de garantie n'ont rien arrangé - quand tu tombes sur un vendeur visiblement ignare sur le matériel qu'il vend, qui expédie tes questions pour vite passer au remplissage du bon de commande et qui ensuite te tiens la jambe trois plombes pour à tous prix caser sa s... de garantie, je t'assure que c'est difficile de rester poli et aimable.


----------



## subsole (27 Mars 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> Tu comprendras qu'il s'agissait d'un exemple assez extreme servant à mettre en avant que nous ne gagnons pas des fortunes.


Tu comprendras qu'il s'agissait d'une boutade (humour), chacun se doute qu'un vendeur de la Fnac ne peut s'acheter un Ferrari (même en fourguant des "garanites" à la pelle). ^^





Arsiesys a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du lien que tu cites, je ne comprends pas bien où tu veux en venir.


Tu dois être le seul. 
Ah, finalement  'tu vois' _un peu_, je te cite : _"Oui, ces garanties sont trop chères. Oui, certains vendeurs n'éprouvent pas de scrupules à cacher la vérité, voir mentir, pour placer ces services sur la facture. "_




Arsiesys a dit:


> (....)
> Pour finir, le client décide de son achat, pas le vendeur.


CQFD. 
Effectivement, c'est le client qui décide, sur la base des conseils ""avisés"" du vendeur.


----------



## Arsiesys (27 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Je n'en suis pas certain - j'ai encore souvenir d'un vendeur arrivant à placer un walkman high-tech (presque deux fois le budget initial indiqué par la cliente et plein de fonctions dont elle n'avait pas besoin) à une vieille dame qui voulait juste écouter ses cassettes d'anglais en faisant son ménage...



C'est malheureusement le lot commun de tous les commerciaux du monde. Autant je suis d'accord que la pratique est plus que douteuse, autant c'est malheureusement la fiche de poste, le métier, des vendeurs, d'agir de la sorte.

Si je ne remet pas en cause cette "dérive", j'essaie simplement de faire comprendre que ce n'est pas forcément le vendeur (peu importe l'enseigne d'ailleurs) qui est fautif, mais qu'une part de responsabilité incombe au magasin. Au même titre que certains clients font et achètent sous la pression du discours vendeur, certains vendeurs utilisent des techniques de mercenaire pour vendre sous la pression de la direction, car si le client a peur de faire le mauvais achat, ces vendeurs ont peur de perdre leur emploi (et ces temps-ci, croyez moi, ils ont raison...).




ergu a dit:


> Et le discours classique "peur/culpabilisation" pour vendre ces extensions de garantie (quelle que soit l'enseigne, c'est le même partout) me débecte.
> Je suis un adlute, si je choisis de prendre un "risque" (et encore... voir mes posts plus haut) je n'ai pas besoin du petit discours moralisateur, voire du regard méprisant du type en face sur le mode "quand ton matos super cher sera en rade, tu viendras pas pleurer"



J'en conviens et je suis tout à fait d'accord. Je ne souscris jamais à aucune garantie étendue. C'est un principe.




ergu a dit:


> Oui.
> En tant que "vieux" client, je ne peux malheureusement qu'aller dans ton sens - encore que la FNAC soit loin d'être la pire dans le domaine (j'ai des expériences récentes d'achat de chauffages ou de machine à laver où j'en savais plus que le vendeur et les exemples abondent ici d'expériences où les vendeurs affirmaient n'importe quoi sur du matos Apple.
> 
> Les commerciaux ont remplacé les techniquo-commerciaux.



Tu mets le doigt sur ce que je tente vainement de combattre depuis des années. Aujourd'hui, nous n'embauchons plus des gens pour leurs connaissances, mais pour leur bagout. J'ai l'exemple parfait d'un jeune qui vient d'arriver pour la période de Noel, qui ne connaissait rien à rien à l'univers Apple, et que j'ai donc formé à cet univers, et qui aujourd'hui est l'un des meilleurs vendeurs France, non pas pour la qualité du conseil en lui même, mais parce qu'il place énormément de services... Je trouve ça malsain.

A noter cependant, nous sommes, dans ma Fnac, quasiment tous formés ASTO, pour ce que ça vaut. En revanche, d'un point de vue technique pur (connaissance des composants), le baggage est ultra faible...




ergu a dit:


> Et ces fameuses extensions de garantie n'ont rien arrangé - quand tu tombes sur un vendeur visiblement ignare sur le matériel qu'il vend, qui expédie tes questions pour vite passer au remplissage du bon de commande et qui ensuite te tiens la jambe trois plombes pour à tous prix caser sa s... de garantie, je t'assure que c'est difficile de rester poli et aimable.



Encore une fois, j'en convient. Nous avons vu toutes sortes de dérives liées à ça :
"Nous n'en avons plus en stock..."
"Je peux pas vous le vendre sans la garantie..."

On a même eu certains vendeurs qui ont insulté les clients.
Je ne défends pas ces gens là, crois moi. Je cherche juste à montrer l'envers d'un décors que vous, clients, ne voyez peut-être simplement pas.





subsole a dit:


> Tu dois être le seul.
> Ah, finalement  'tu vois' _un peu_, je te cite : _"Oui, ces  garanties sont trop chères. Oui, certains vendeurs n'éprouvent pas de  scrupules à cacher la vérité, voir mentir, pour placer ces services sur  la facture. "_



Le document que tu cites n'a rien à voir avec ce que j'ai dit. Tu nous montre la liste des exclusions de la garantie, je te parle des dérives que la garantie provoque en magasin. Nous sommes d'accord, il y'a des exclusions. C'est indiqué dans le contrat de garantie, donné au client, et remboursable pendant les 15 jours suivant l'achat.





subsole a dit:


> CQFD.
> Effectivement, c'est le client qui décide, sur la base des conseils ""avisés"" du vendeur.



On en revient à ce que Ergu disait plus haut. Le vendeur a un pouvoir incroyable sur son client, c'est un fait. Il semble cependant que toi ou Ergu vous sachiez dire "Non, je ne veux pas de garantie". Je pense que vous n'êtes pas les deux seuls.

En revanche, pour ce qui est du choix du matériel en lui même, le conseil "avisé" du vendeur devient un problème parfois, puisque oui, parfois le vendeur manque de formation / informations. J'en convient.


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Mars 2012)

Non mais on est sur un forum mac ici, ils ont aucun problème a payer une extension de garantie 249 euros ou 349 euros. Et quand il rentre pas dans les conditions c'est tout de suite "normal" avec apple, alors que à la fnac c'est une honte vu les clauses ...

D'ailleurs il y a également aucun problème l'iphone qui est garantie 1 an, contre deux ans pour quasiment toute les autres marques.

Mais bon on est sur un forum APPLE, ici même pas besoin de vendeur, l'image de la marque suffit à tout justifier ...


----------



## Arsiesys (27 Mars 2012)

Perso, je n'ai pas les moyens de me payer une garantie à 249&#8364; en plus de mon iMac 

Il ne faut pas faire de raccourcis faciles non plus, je pense, parce qu'à défaut d'être représentatif, je suis le parfait contre exemple.


----------



## NightWalker (27 Mars 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> Perso, je n'ai pas les moyens de me payer une garantie à 249 en plus de mon iMac
> 
> Il ne faut pas faire de raccourcis faciles non plus, je pense, parce qu'à défaut d'être représentatif, je suis le parfait contre exemple.



idem...


----------



## mingdydan (28 Mars 2012)

Les garanties Fnac pour Apple, c'est une "arnaque" marketing, d'une part par cet échange à neuf qui trompe facilement les ménages quelconque qui achètent un Mac. D'autre part par leur simple extension de garantie, qui pour le MBP13" est supérieure à l'APP pour le même cadrage de garantie, c'est affligeant!


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Mars 2012)

mingdydan a dit:


> Les garanties Fnac pour Apple, c'est une "arnaque" marketing, d'une part par cet échange à neuf qui trompe facilement les ménages quelconque qui achètent un Mac. D'autre part par leur simple extension de garantie, qui pour le MBP13" est supérieure à l'APP pour le même cadrage de garantie, c'est affligeant!



Et l'AC c'est quoi ? Un générosité d'apple ? Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire parfois ...

La garantie échange à neuf trompe les ménages qui ne savent pas lire.

De même pour l'apple care, de même pour les contrats de manière générale hein. 

Les petites écritures c'est pas des blagues carambar .... 

Le terme arnaque est abusif, les garanties fnac sont très (trop?) encadré, c'est également encadré dans l'AC ... il faut pas croire, il y a même une clause de non-garantie du résultat dans le contrat AC ... En gros tu as un problème, ils savent pas, fin.


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> les garanties fnac sont très (trop?) encadré, c'est également encadré dans l'AC ... il faut pas croire, il y a même une clause de non-garantie du résultat dans le contrat AC ... En gros tu as un problème, ils savent pas, fin.


Des deux maux, il faut savoir choisir le moindre, je choisis sans hésiter l'Applecare.


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Des deux maux, il faut savoir choisir le moindre, je choisis sans hésiter l'Applecare.



Ou aucun des deux. 


Les deux sont quand même bien différent.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2012)

Je voudrais juste donner mon expérience personnelle, qui me fait prendre quasiment à chaque fois l'extension de garantie à la Fnac ou ailleurs.

MacBook Pro Unibody de ma fille acheté à la Fnac avec l'étendu de garantie (échange à neuf). Je le pose sur une étagère, il tombe par terre. Plus moyen de le démarrer (comme si les barrettes mémoire n'étaient plus là.  Il ne reste plus que 2 jours avant la fin de ma garantie échange à neuf (soit sauf erreur,  3 ans après son achat), envoi, expertise, remboursement, achat d'un MacBook Pro tout neuf (avec l'extension de garantie)

iPhone 3GS de ma femme, bouton Home ne fonctionne plus, envoi au SAV SFR, verdict "trace d'humidité sur le connecteur du dock, prise en charge sous-garantie impossible"...:mouais: Envoi au service assurance portable SFR, expertise, remboursement, achat iPhone 4 neuf et inscription sur la garantie SFR.

Tous cela pour dire que jusqu'à aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre.


----------



## Oli35 (30 Mars 2012)

Demandé en fin de mois dernier le remboursement de la cotisation Fnac Échange à neuf... en disant que j'ai vendu mon pc ce qui d'ailleurs vrai. J'ai reçu le remboursement des deux années de prorata par virement bancaire. 
Donc possibilité intéressante pour ceux qui ne veulent pas conserver cette assurance.

Il faut envoyer sa demande 2 mois avant le 1er ou 2nd anniversaire


----------



## Arnaud21 (28 Juin 2012)

SE FAIRE REMPLACER SON MAC (GARANTIE FNAC 3 ANS)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai une question : j'ai acheté une garantie 3 ans à la Fnac il y a deux ans et demi pour l'achat d'un Mac book pro.

Cette garantie m'avait été conseillé par le vendeur qui m'avait conseillé : "dans 2 ans et demi, vous bousillez vous-même votre lecteur disque et on vous le remplace".

2 ans et demi plus tard, j'ai bien envie de "bousiller" mon lecteur disque (qui commence d'ailleurs à faiblir...) ou tout opération du genre qui me permettrait d'avoir un ordinateur tout beau tout neuf.

Qu'en-dites vous ? L'un de vous a-t-il déjà eu recours à ce type de stratagème... ?

Merci pour vos conseils

Arnaud


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2012)

Poster 2 fois pour avoir un maximum de réponses ... 
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/s...garantie-fnac-3-ans-1137692.html#post11865732


----------



## Arnaud21 (28 Juin 2012)

Oui... Où est le mal ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2012)

Arnaud21 a dit:


> Oui... Où est le mal ?



Dans la duplication de ta demande


----------



## subsole (28 Juin 2012)

Arnaud21 a dit:


> Oui... Où est le mal ?



C'est interdit, tu as certainement lu la charte. 
Sinon, ça évite aux robots qui te répondent de faire le travail en double.


----------



## boddy (28 Juin 2012)

Tu ferais mieux de lire ce fil en entier puisqu'il parle justement de la FNAC et de sa garantie.
Ça pourrait te donner les réponses que tu attends avant de savoir si tu vas bousiller un Mac qui fonctionne 
Remarque, si tu le fais, il faudrait quand même que tu saches que ce que tu veux faire ça s'appelle une escroquerie :mouais:


----------



## Arnaud21 (28 Juin 2012)

Oui... je sais que c'est une escroquerie. 

Mais comme précisé, c'était le vendeur qui m'avait donné cet argument pour me vendre une garantie. 

J'ai donc un peu du mal à me considérer comme un criminel...


----------



## elamapi (28 Juin 2012)

Arnaud21 a dit:


> Oui... je sais que c'est une escroquerie.
> 
> Mais comme précisé, c'était le vendeur qui m'avait donné cet argument pour me vendre une garantie.
> 
> J'ai donc un peu du mal à me considérer comme un criminel...



Lit l'autre fil. J'ai répondu


----------



## boddy (28 Juin 2012)

Là, tu vois je suis tout prêt d'un fleuve où il y plusieurs ponts.
Alors, écoute-moi : Tu vas venir à Lyon, tu vas monter sur un pont et tu vas te jeter dans le Rhône.

Allez ! Exécution !


----------

